# 50 Open Source Replacements for Windows XP



## Chuckt

50 Open Source Replacements for Windows XP

A majority of these are Linux but not all.

50 Open Source Replacements for Windows XP - Datamation


----------



## DriftingSand

I'm sorry to say that I have Windows 8.  Yes ... I'm ashamed to admit it.  Windows 7 wasn't actually that bad.  I'll check out your link when I get home from work.


----------



## Iceweasel

I hadn't heard of Robolinux before, I'll look into that one. I'm skeptical about loading XP apps but you never know. Zorin is good and if you want the Windows look, at least until you get used to things. It's got a much smaller user base than the top two but it's very polished and sets up a ram drive. It seems to run quicker. 

Mageia is also very good but uses the KDE environment and it's too much for my 2 gigs. KDE is eyecandy and if you like to customize your look you can fiddle with just about everything.

I just looked at Robolinux's website. It looks like it runs Windows in a virtual machine, I think all distros can do that. Running programs is doable but slower and not quite like the real thing.


----------



## Ringel05

Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Buy a new computer guys.  You can get one for $200.


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Buy a new computer guys.  You can get one for $200.


Yeah, with Win 8.1.......  No thanks.  Besides, I build my own and I put what I want on and in it........  Besides a $200 computer won't give me what I want in a system.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, with Win 8.1.......  No thanks.  Besides, I build my own and I put what I want on and in it........  Besides a $200 computer won't give me what I want in a system.



Yea I bet XP is the first thing you put on your custom built CPU


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with Win 8.1.......  No thanks.  Besides, I build my own and I put what I want on and in it........  Besides a $200 computer won't give me what I want in a system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I bet XP is the first thing you put on your custom built CPU
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure thing Sparky.  I bet knowledge is the last thing you put into your brain.....  You have one, right?
Whatsamatter?  Afraid your M$ stock is gonna take a hit?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, sure thing Sparky.  I bet knowledge is the last thing you put into your brain.....  You have one, right?
> Whatsamatter?  Afraid your M$ stock is gonna take a hit?



You're right SORRY EVERYONE!  Go find some opensource XP code for your shitty 2001 computer!

As if fucking any of you are actually going to do that.

Go to staples.  It's time for a new freaking computer.


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure thing Sparky.  I bet knowledge is the last thing you put into your brain.....  You have one, right?
> Whatsamatter?  Afraid your M$ stock is gonna take a hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right SORRY EVERYONE!  Go find some opensource XP code for your shitty 2001 computer!
> 
> As if fucking any of you are actually going to do that.
> 
> Go to staples.  It's time for a new freaking computer.
Click to expand...

Oh great, another brainwashed MCSE certified moron........


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ringel05 said:


> Oh great, another brainwashed MCSE certified moron........



You're right man I apologize.  I'm such an ass.  Sorry everyone!  Go spend a ton of time installing inferior software onto old. as. FUCK. machines!  When a $200 laptop, as shitty as it seems, would blow your mind with what it can do.

But no!  Settle for crap by all means!


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another brainwashed MCSE certified moron........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right man I apologize.  I'm such an ass.  Sorry everyone!  Go spend a ton of time installing inferior software onto old. as. FUCK. machines!  When a $200 laptop, as shitty as it seems, would blow your mind with what it can do.
> 
> But no!  Settle for crap by all means!
Click to expand...

Well you got the ass part right........


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ringel05 said:


> Well you got the ass part right........



Yea man I'm sure everyone's gonna go install robolinux into their 10 year old computers now.  Good job man you lived the dream bravo


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you got the ass part right........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man I'm sure everyone's gonna go install robolinux into their 10 year old computers now.  Good job man you lived the dream bravo
Click to expand...

Were you born a clueless prick or is this a new thing for you?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Ringel05 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you got the ass part right........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man I'm sure everyone's gonna go install robolinux into their 10 year old computers now.  Good job man you lived the dream bravo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you born a clueless prick or is this a new thing for you?
Click to expand...


Honestly I have no idea why I'm still in this thread.  Carry on.  I'm sure you're OS is wonderful.


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you got the ass part right........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea man I'm sure everyone's gonna go install robolinux into their 10 year old computers now.  Good job man you lived the dream bravo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you born a clueless prick or is this a new thing for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly I have no idea why I'm still in this thread.  Carry on.  I'm sure you're OS is wonderful.
Click to expand...

You mean Windows 7?  Yeah, unlike you I know the weak and strong points inherent in both Windows and Linux and use them both........  Unlike you I also understand human motivations and realize that a few will not want to move to Win 7, 8 or 9......  So instead of being a ignorant ass I provide the with helpful information, you know, let them make the choice...... 
But don't let that stop ya Sputz, keep on diggin' that hole.


----------



## Politico

I like that LibreOffice. But I don't get the whole fresh and still branch thing. To confusing on which version to download.



TheOldSchool said:


> Buy a new computer guys.  You can get one for $200.


Or just keep using XP as there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Iceweasel

TheOldSchool said:


> Buy a new computer guys.  You can get one for $200.


Idiot. Not everyone feels the need to buy bloated software when there are open source counterparts as good or better. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Iceweasel

TheOldSchool said:


> You're right man I apologize.  I'm such an ass.  Sorry everyone!  Go spend a ton of time installing inferior software onto old. as. FUCK. machines!  When a $200 laptop, as shitty as it seems, would blow your mind with what it can do.
> 
> But no!  Settle for crap by all means!


The crap is between your ears. I have a half dozen peripherals attached to my desktop, how's a laptop going to run them? Software wise, I don't care for Windows and use XP only for one program. I have open source alternatives for everything else I did with Windows and Mac. Which is what the thread is actually about. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.


I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now? 

I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.


----------



## Toronado3800

Which one for me offers the easiest driver downloads?  Four or five years ago I had....Umbuntu I think it was, I loved IT, just having to go find drivers for things was time consuming.

Besides that, I can live with 8.1 after I get rid of that silly squares screen especially on our touch screens.  But man operating systems require a lot of processing power anymore to do the same thing XP did.


----------



## Iceweasel

Toronado3800 said:


> Which one for me offers the easiest driver downloads?  Four or five years ago I had....Umbuntu I think it was, I loved IT, just having to go find drivers for things was time consuming.
> 
> Besides that, I can live with 8.1 after I get rid of that silly squares screen especially on our touch screens.  But man operating systems require a lot of processing power anymore to do the same thing XP did.


I can have a bunch of crap running and I'm still under 1 gig. A fresh start before opening stuff is about 300 megs. I think you'd be better off with Linux Mint for ease of use but the only driver I've had to find is for my HP multi-use printer. It usually is installed automatically but I've run some distros before they added it. I have that, an Epson printer, Wacom tablet, Epson scanner, two monitors, two hard drives and some USB drives. All install automatically since Ubuntu 11 (I think it was) on my first install, except the HP on occasion. It's better to turn them all on and select 'download drivers during install'.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
Click to expand...

I'm not a Windows hater as far as operating systems in general go, now 8 and 8.1.....  that's a different story and it's a personal preference as 8.1 is actually a very good OS.  Both Windows and Linux distributions have their strong points and their bad points so I use both for different applications.  Granted If I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again I'd use Mint.  
The thing about transitioning, very few will actually make the switch and out of those that do at least 2/3s will revert back simply because they picked a Linux distro that is confusing to them and overwhelms them.  That's why Zorin OS is probably the best start off OS because it can give the user a (somewhat) familiar look.
And I wouldn't worry about TheOldScrewloose, he was probably drunk, I hear its a perpetual state with him, that kind of drinking eats up not only the liver but the brain also......


----------



## Ringel05

Toronado3800 said:


> Which one for me offers the easiest driver downloads?  Four or five years ago I had....Umbuntu I think it was, I loved IT, just having to go find drivers for things was time consuming.
> 
> Besides that, I can live with 8.1 after I get rid of that silly squares screen especially on our touch screens.  But man operating systems require a lot of processing power anymore to do the same thing XP did.


Zorin OS and Mint are both built off of Ubuntu and all the drivers come preloaded.  If you used and like Ubuntu before I'd recommend Mint, user friendly with a ton of choices.  Cinnamon or Mate versions, Cinnamon is the flash and sparkle (so to speak), Mate (pronounced Mah-tay) is for older machines.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one for me offers the easiest driver downloads?  Four or five years ago I had....Umbuntu I think it was, I loved IT, just having to go find drivers for things was time consuming.
> 
> Besides that, I can live with 8.1 after I get rid of that silly squares screen especially on our touch screens.  But man operating systems require a lot of processing power anymore to do the same thing XP did.
> 
> 
> 
> Zorin OS and Mint are both built off of Ubuntu and all the drivers come preloaded.  If you used and like Ubuntu before I'd recommend Mint, user friendly with a ton of choices.  Cinnamon or Mate versions, Cinnamon is the flash and sparkle (so to speak), Mate (pronounced Mah-tay) is for older machines.
Click to expand...

And they are all built off of Debian, essentially Debian unstable. Which is why sometimes things go awry when you start tinkering, been there, done that. Debian stable has been put through the paces and since my computer is mostly for work I ended up going there. Although I have two Mint's and XP as well.

The bad news is it is not for beginners and I was only able to install and set it up with the experiences with my Zorin, Mint, Ubuntu and a few other distros. Mangeia was very nice too but KDE eats up too much memory for my 2 gig system.


----------



## Politico

ZORIN OS seems to get the best overall ranking.


----------



## Bleipriester

Check this great alternative out, too 
Linux Distributions Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
Click to expand...

Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.


I have no use for Windoze past XP and I use multiple desktops every day. I leave programs running at size and switch over with an icon. I don't know how you figured no one wants it if they haven't used it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no use for Windoze past XP and I use multiple desktops every day. I leave programs running at size and switch over with an icon. I don't know how you figured no one wants it if they haven't used it.
Click to expand...

I minimize programs in that case and keep the overview. Multi-desktops are something linux distros boast of but they have no actual sense.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> I minimize programs in that case and keep the overview. Multi-desktops are something linux distros boast of but they have no actual sense.


Are you retarded? Many Linux uses actually use it, it isn't a "boast". Who gives a fuck how YOU do things? I don't have to hunt around for minimized windows, I use various desktops for various functions and the programs are situated just the way I left them on two monitors. I haven't payed for any of the software or updates, you can go boast about what you spent, it won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


>


Very archaic compared to what I've used for quite some time now. Plus the colors and layout look like something the toddler version would have.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
Click to expand...

I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very archaic compared to what I've used for quite some time now. Plus the colors and layout look like something the toddler version would have.
Click to expand...

Not anywhere near as bad as when Ubuntu first came out with Unity, now that looked like something a toddler drew on an Echo sketch.........


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Not anywhere near as bad as when Ubuntu first came out with Unity, now that looked like something a toddler drew on an Echo sketch.........


I don't disagree. Hated it. It's why a lot of folks went to Mint. That said, you do have the option of using a different desktop environment.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near as bad as when Ubuntu first came out with Unity, now that looked like something a toddler drew on an Echo sketch.........
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree. Hated it. It's why a lot of folks went to Mint. That said, you do have the option of using a different desktop environment.
Click to expand...

Like I've said many times before, I'm not anti-Windows, per se, it has it's strengths and weaknesses just as Linux has it's strengths and weaknesses.  This anti-Linux, anti-Windows feud is pretty ridiculous and pointless except for those who have something to gain or lose on a personal (typically money related) basis.  I know for years M$ trained techs were brainwashed against opensource, M$ pretty much claimed it was all bad, a lot of these people have learned differently since so M$ did more harm to their credibility then turn more people against opensource.  But M$ is like any major corporation that has a near monopoly and will do anything to protect that market share, look at what P&G does to their competition........  M$ is really no different.


----------



## Iceweasel

I don't know who P&G is but there's no feud from me. The thread is about Windows replacements. The MS fanbois need to start their own thread and quit telling people they should do it their way. MS lost credibility with me after my 1,000th hour getting their shit to work right and constant maintenance. I spend zero time on it now and prefer it that way.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> I don't know who P&G is but there's no feud from me. The thread is about Windows replacements. The MS fanbois need to start their own thread and quit telling people they should do it their way. MS lost credibility with me after my 1,000th hour getting their shit to work right and constant maintenance. I spend zero time on it now and prefer it that way.


P & G, Proctor and Gambol, most brand names people by in grocery stores are owned by, affiliated with or "controlled" by P & G.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
Click to expand...

The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful. 

I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
"This is not Democracy."


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I minimize programs in that case and keep the overview. Multi-desktops are something linux distros boast of but they have no actual sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you retarded? Many Linux uses actually use it, it isn't a "boast". Who gives a fuck how YOU do things? I don't have to hunt around for minimized windows, I use various desktops for various functions and the programs are situated just the way I left them on two monitors. I haven't payed for any of the software or updates, you can go boast about what you spent, it won't hurt my feelings.
Click to expand...

I am going to outsource programs to my bedroom´s windows to keep them in readiness but who gives a fuck...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful.
> 
> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."
Click to expand...

Once again, to each their own, you have you opinion, others have theirs (concerning Linux), such is life.  I don't dis Windows 8, I just don't like it, it's a personal preference, hell I user beta tested it and told M$ they needed a separate classic interface to offer, I wasn't the only one telling them that, one of my reports to them was simple, "can you say New Coke?".  Looks like they're finally listening...... sorta........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded and checked out Zorin OS 9 Core.  I can see how those migrating from Windows to Linux would like this one, very, very user friendly.  The Core version gives one the option of a Windows XP, Windows 7 or Gnome 2 look, the Ultimate version, aside from having more pre-installed programs and some other extras, allows for the Mac OX look plus two others.  The Ultimate and Business versions can be downloaded with a small donation, the Core and Lite (for older machines) are free.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful.
> 
> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, to each their own, you have you opinion, others have theirs (concerning Linux), such is life.  I don't dis Windows 8, I just don't like it, it's a personal preference, hell I user beta tested it and told M$ they needed a separate classic interface to offer, I wasn't the only one telling them that, one of my reports to them was simple, "can you say New Coke?".  Looks like they're finally listening...... sorta........
Click to expand...

The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact. As for Windows 8, you are right. That issue is solved by the startisback menu. I have to visit the Modern UI not even once.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."


...and Microsoft is? Is that your point? Any distro I've tried had a demo so you don't even need to install it to test out hardware. What crapware are you blathering about? You are completely clueless.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact.


Hey asshole, I have a ten yo computer with a lot of peripherals. Every distro I've tried ran them all. I can plug my tablet and cell phone in and they too are mounted and identified. Are you claiming the latest Windows is backward compatible to everything? That was not my experience with previous upgrades, I often had to upgrade some hardware. Your ill informed and wrong headed opinions are no more than a juvenile slinging shit on a wall hoping something will stick, and who knows why? It makes no sense.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much have a Mac look now with Cairo Dock. I'm using Debian 7 but it will most likely work with Zorin as well. I had Zorin 5 and 6, they're up to 9 now?
> 
> I am using it in a gnome3 environment, which is better than what I had with Mac. I use the Cairo dock the same but also have and activities bar that reveals all virtual desktops and everything running on my dual monitor system. I use three desktops so I have six virtual monitors, I don't know if Windows has that yet, they didn't not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful.
> 
> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, to each their own, you have you opinion, others have theirs (concerning Linux), such is life.  I don't dis Windows 8, I just don't like it, it's a personal preference, hell I user beta tested it and told M$ they needed a separate classic interface to offer, I wasn't the only one telling them that, one of my reports to them was simple, "can you say New Coke?".  Looks like they're finally listening...... sorta........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact. As for Windows 8, you are right. That issue is solved by the startisback menu. I have to visit the Modern UI not even once.
Click to expand...

Funny how you infer your opinion isn't an opinion...........   based on incompatibilities between different distros........  Speaks volumes.......  Clutch at straws much?  
Seriously, that steel trap you call a mind is a bad as Iceweasle and his anti-Windows position.  
The different distros based on the percentage of the market Linux itself has is inconsequential to the fact that the primary two (used by the vat majority) can talk to one another, I mean come on, that's your excuse for what makes Linux a bad OS??!!!!  You're joking, right?


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Funny how you infer your opinion isn't an opinion...........   based on incompatibilities between different distros........  Speaks volumes.......  Clutch at straws much?
> Seriously, that steel trap you call a mind is a bad as Iceweasle and his anti-Windows position.
> The different distros based on the percentage of the market Linux itself has is inconsequential to the fact that the primary two (used by the vat majority) can talk to one another, I mean come on, that's your excuse for what makes Linux a bad OS??!!!!  You're joking, right?


Which distro can't "talk" to another? All of the ones I've tried read and wrote to other Linux partitions as well as Windows and Mac so I don't know what you mean. And my "anti-Window" position is me relating my personal experience and why I have little use for it these days, NOT what I dictate somebody else needs or should prefer. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you infer your opinion isn't an opinion...........   based on incompatibilities between different distros........  Speaks volumes.......  Clutch at straws much?
> Seriously, that steel trap you call a mind is a bad as Iceweasle and his anti-Windows position.
> The different distros based on the percentage of the market Linux itself has is inconsequential to the fact that the primary two (used by the vat majority) can talk to one another, I mean come on, that's your excuse for what makes Linux a bad OS??!!!!  You're joking, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Which distro can't "talk" to another? All of the ones I've tried read and wrote to other Linux partitions as well as Windows and Mac so I don't know what you mean. And my "anti-Window" position is me relating my personal experience and why I have little use for it these days, NOT what I dictate somebody else needs or should prefer. Get your facts straight.
Click to expand...

Never said you dictated to anything to anyone, simply that you have an anti-Windows bias, just like he has an anti-Linux bias.  Ya shouldn't read into what isn't there.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Never said you dictated to anything to anyone, simply that you have an anti-Windows bias, just like he has an anti-Linux bias.  Ya shouldn't read into what isn't there.


I didn't read into it, I'm speaking from personal experience, he's speaking about things he knows nothing about so it isn't "a bias just like his".


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have a ten yo computer with a lot of peripherals. Every distro I've tried ran them all. I can plug my tablet and cell phone in and they too are mounted and identified. Are you claiming the latest Windows is backward compatible to everything? That was not my experience with previous upgrades, I often had to upgrade some hardware. Your ill informed and wrong headed opinions are no more than a juvenile slinging shit on a wall hoping something will stick, and who knows why? It makes no sense.
Click to expand...

So you´re the Caliph of the Linux State?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 9 introduces multi-desktop support but, honestly, it is something nobody wants or needs. I don´t even spam icons on my single Windows 8.1 desktop but put them in the start menu which I have installed. You can get it here:
> Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Still waiting for the Windows 9 Preview which will not be published in September but not before October.
> 
> 
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful.
> 
> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, to each their own, you have you opinion, others have theirs (concerning Linux), such is life.  I don't dis Windows 8, I just don't like it, it's a personal preference, hell I user beta tested it and told M$ they needed a separate classic interface to offer, I wasn't the only one telling them that, one of my reports to them was simple, "can you say New Coke?".  Looks like they're finally listening...... sorta........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact. As for Windows 8, you are right. That issue is solved by the startisback menu. I have to visit the Modern UI not even once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you infer your opinion isn't an opinion...........   based on incompatibilities between different distros........  Speaks volumes.......  Clutch at straws much?
> Seriously, that steel trap you call a mind is a bad as Iceweasle and his anti-Windows position.
> The different distros based on the percentage of the market Linux itself has is inconsequential to the fact that the primary two (used by the vat majority) can talk to one another, I mean come on, that's your excuse for what makes Linux a bad OS??!!!!  You're joking, right?
Click to expand...

How was I talking about compatibility issues between distros?

I mean that hardware will probably not work with many distros. Webcams, Printers, etc.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wiped the hard drive of the new laptop (the one I bought for my wife and she decided she didn't like..... the keyboard, not the OS) and replaced 8.1 with Win 7.  I have no need of Win 8 tips, etc, don't like it, won't use it.  Honestly if I wasn't a gamer I'd never use Windows again, not that Windows is that bad of a system it's just I prefer getting an OS that is as good, if not better for free, an OS that is more responsive to it's users.  I'd like to see Linux take off if for no other reason than forcing Microsoft to become more consumer responsive.
> 
> 
> 
> The tips I posted aren´t directed to you alone but for everyone who reads it. After applying my tips you´d have the feeling to work with an improved Windows 7 that boots faster, offers more features and is even more beautiful.
> 
> I don´t consider Linux to be as good as Windows. The jungle of distros gives one a big chance to load crapware that doesn´t support the hardware properly. One can only trust the big distributions halfway. As for the user responsiveness I can only quote Mark Shuttleworth (in context of user complaints) :
> "This is not Democracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, to each their own, you have you opinion, others have theirs (concerning Linux), such is life.  I don't dis Windows 8, I just don't like it, it's a personal preference, hell I user beta tested it and told M$ they needed a separate classic interface to offer, I wasn't the only one telling them that, one of my reports to them was simple, "can you say New Coke?".  Looks like they're finally listening...... sorta........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large number of distributions and their compatibility issues are not an "opinion" but a fact. As for Windows 8, you are right. That issue is solved by the startisback menu. I have to visit the Modern UI not even once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how you infer your opinion isn't an opinion...........   based on incompatibilities between different distros........  Speaks volumes.......  Clutch at straws much?
> Seriously, that steel trap you call a mind is a bad as Iceweasle and his anti-Windows position.
> The different distros based on the percentage of the market Linux itself has is inconsequential to the fact that the primary two (used by the vat majority) can talk to one another, I mean come on, that's your excuse for what makes Linux a bad OS??!!!!  You're joking, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was I talking about compatibility issues between distros?
> 
> I mean that hardware will probably not work with many distros. Webcams, Printers, etc.
Click to expand...

The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.  
And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.  
Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.
Years ago i had a piece of shit Toyota 4 Runner, one bad experience didn't turn me against Toyota, we own one now that's 10 years old and still going strong with only a cople of parts needing replacing.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.
> And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.
> Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.


Fuck you, you condescending prick. Who do you think you are? Everybody that used Windows or Linux had issues at some point. You are just babbling trying to look like you know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't. You don't even know what open source is. What would the "big three" write code for the same hardware? Two are based on Debian. Open up your own mind and learn something or don't pontificate on it.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.
> And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.
> Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, you condescending prick. Who do you think you are? Everybody that used Windows or Linux had issues at some point. You are just babbling trying to look like you know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't. You don't even know what open source is. What would the "big three" write code for the same hardware? Two are based on Debian. Open up your own mind and learn something or don't pontificate on it.
Click to expand...

My, my, what a sensitive little baby you are.  I guess you can consider me condescending and when some thin skinned little buttwipe like you takes exception then yeah, it's condescending......... Hell you're so focused on being offended you have no clue what I'm referring to, too bad, thought you were more mature than that, obviously I was wrong.  Think I just heard the recess bell ring, time for you to go out and yank on some little girls pig tails.......


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> My, my, what a sensitive little baby you are.  I guess you can consider me condescending and when some thin skinned little buttwipe like you takes exception then yeah, it's condescending......... Hell you're so focused on being offended you have no clue what I'm referring to, too bad, thought you were more mature than that, obviously I was wrong.  Think I just heard the recess bell ring, time for you to go out and yank on some little girls pig tails.......


You little prick. This thread is about Linux programs, not "how do I rescue my frail ego because someone uses a different OS than Windows". You've offered nothing but condescension and empty rhetoric. Go start your own thread or find one of the million Windows forums and like each others' asses if that's what you need. If you misrepresent what I said I will call you on it.

You clearly don't know what you're talking about and don't even have any idea what open source is, so don't blame others' for your shortcomings.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my, what a sensitive little baby you are.  I guess you can consider me condescending and when some thin skinned little buttwipe like you takes exception then yeah, it's condescending......... Hell you're so focused on being offended you have no clue what I'm referring to, too bad, thought you were more mature than that, obviously I was wrong.  Think I just heard the recess bell ring, time for you to go out and yank on some little girls pig tails.......
> 
> 
> 
> You little prick. This thread is about Linux programs, not "how do I rescue my frail ego because someone uses a different OS than Windows". You've offered nothing but condescension and empty rhetoric. Go start your own thread or find one of the million Windows forums and like each others' asses if that's what you need. If you misrepresent what I said I will call you on it.
> 
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about and don't even have any idea what open source is, so don't blame others' for your shortcomings.
Click to expand...

Boy oh boy did I touch a nerve!!  Yo Sputz, you need some serious counseling, if nothing else a mentor who's emotional maturity is at least a couple of years advanced of yours....  That would be be around 14 years of age..........  
Here, maybe this will make you feel older:


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Boy oh boy did I touch a nerve!


Go fuck yourself, asshole. You've got nothing to offer to anybody.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy oh boy did I touch a nerve!
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asshole. You've got nothing to offer to anybody.
Click to expand...

And you have? 

Ya know, the fact that something I posted, something so trivial sent you over the edge, is quite telling.  I haven't seen such a fragile ego since elementary school.
Dud, you need to grow the fuck up.

Sorry, not elementary, more like junior high school...........


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Ya know, the fact that something I posted, something so trivial sent you over the edge, is quite telling.  I haven't seen such a fragile ego since elementary school.
> Dud, you need to grow the fuck up..


You need to disappear, which is going to happen a few seconds from now. You continue to derail the thread and make it personal with nothing to offer. You don't have the power to make people "go over the edge" you stupid little ****.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, the fact that something I posted, something so trivial sent you over the edge, is quite telling.  I haven't seen such a fragile ego since elementary school.
> Dud, you need to grow the fuck up..
> 
> 
> 
> You need to disappear, which is going to happen a few seconds from now. You continue to derail the thread and make it personal with nothing to offer. *You don't have the power to make people "go over the edge" you stupid little ****.*
Click to expand...



You're the one who went "postal" over a simple statement, gonna need a crowbar to get your head out of your ass.  Hell, if you hadn't of lost it we wouldn't be having this back and forth right now.  
Oh and the wittle whiner is gonna report me....... 






Go ahead Sputz, this aughta be good.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.
> And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.
> Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.
> Years ago i had a piece of shit Toyota 4 Runner, one bad experience didn't turn me against Toyota, we own one now that's 10 years old and still going strong with only a cople of parts needing replacing.


I don´t have a problem with him but his bear-ruled Linux Caliphate might have a problem with a Windows user.
I don´t have anything against the Linux distrubutions you mentioned or others or discussions about them, I just don´t want to be confronted with its unlimited greadness 100 times a day, which allows its fanatic supporters to put on airs and talk like a cow farts.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.
> And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.
> Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.
> Years ago i had a piece of shit Toyota 4 Runner, one bad experience didn't turn me against Toyota, we own one now that's 10 years old and still going strong with only a cople of parts needing replacing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t have a problem with him but his bear-ruled Linux Caliphate might have a problem with a Windows user.
> I don´t have anything against the Linux distrubutions you mentioned or others or discussions about them, I just don´t want to be confronted with its unlimited greadness 100 times a day, which allows its fanatic supporters to put on airs and talk like a cow farts.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. 
Just in reading both of your occasional back and forths the appearance is as I stated.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VAST majority of people using Linux use Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora none of which have hardware issues except with a VERY few manufacturers when they introduce new hardware.  Generally the big three write code for those very quickly so it's pretty much a non-issue.
> And Iceweasle, according to  Bleipriester, he's tried Linux and had issue with it, like you had issues with Windows.....  Stop reading more into my statement then is there.
> Hell if you two wanna battle back and forth all day long it's no skin off of my nose but if either on of you don't want to look like rabid adherents ya might consider opening up your minds and get past your personal experiences.
> Years ago i had a piece of shit Toyota 4 Runner, one bad experience didn't turn me against Toyota, we own one now that's 10 years old and still going strong with only a cople of parts needing replacing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t have a problem with him but his bear-ruled Linux Caliphate might have a problem with a Windows user.
> I don´t have anything against the Linux distrubutions you mentioned or others or discussions about them, I just don´t want to be confronted with its unlimited greadness 100 times a day, which allows its fanatic supporters to put on airs and talk like a cow farts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough.
> Just in reading both of your occasional back and forths the appearance is as I stated.
Click to expand...

I am not sure what you mean. Calling an OS-version "crapware" that is known not to offer essential features, either due to a lack of intern or extern support, is an adequate behavior in this environmnent.
I have a paid version of Parted Magic, a live Linux distribution, whose basic functionality (out of the box) goes far beyond that of all the little distros.


----------



## Ringel05

Yeah but most people haven't a clue when we talk about hardware/software support, distros, codex, etc so when you use the term "crapware"  they generally get the wrong impression.  It also reflect a bias on your part because many of the tiny Linux distros are designed with a specific job in mind and are not geared towards the typical user so really has no true basis for comparison with Windows or the very user friendly versions of Linux.  
In my personal experience I have never had any hardware issues with Ubuntu, Mint or Fedora, (the real Windows competitors), matter of fact in all the above cases recognition and installation of peripheral drivers, like a new printer, took only a couple of seconds and that was on older machines as well.  As for the standard hardware everything installed normally during the OS install.  Other than Fedora the restricted codex install automatically, with Fedora they offer them in their software library.


----------



## Politico

Not sure where the Windows 9 discussion came in. There won't be one.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah but most people haven't a clue when we talk about hardware/software support, distros, codex, etc so when you use the term "crapware"  they generally get the wrong impression.  It also reflect a bias on your part because many of the tiny Linux distros are designed with a specific job in mind and are not geared towards the typical user so really has no true basis for comparison with Windows or the very user friendly versions of Linux.
> In my personal experience I have never had any hardware issues with Ubuntu, Mint or Fedora, (the real Windows competitors), matter of fact in all the above cases recognition and installation of peripheral drivers, like a new printer, took only a couple of seconds and that was on older machines as well.  As for the standard hardware everything installed normally during the OS install.  Other than Fedora the restricted codex install automatically, with Fedora they offer them in their software library.


That distributions that are made to do a special job include on or two freeware tools one can download easily by oneself but lack of essential functions as I explained. There is really crapware around people should be warned of. For example, there was a distro whose single maker promised that it can run Windows software natively. The distro was not capable of anything. There is another distro especially designed for gaming but there are hardly some games around. Many of these Linux versions are made by one or two guys. Nothing against them but I would not give my computer in their hands by installing their operating systems. What, if something went wrong due to bugs in the OS? Who is going to fix them? An operating system has to work, the user must be able to bank on it at any time.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but most people haven't a clue when we talk about hardware/software support, distros, codex, etc so when you use the term "crapware"  they generally get the wrong impression.  It also reflect a bias on your part because many of the tiny Linux distros are designed with a specific job in mind and are not geared towards the typical user so really has no true basis for comparison with Windows or the very user friendly versions of Linux.
> In my personal experience I have never had any hardware issues with Ubuntu, Mint or Fedora, (the real Windows competitors), matter of fact in all the above cases recognition and installation of peripheral drivers, like a new printer, took only a couple of seconds and that was on older machines as well.  As for the standard hardware everything installed normally during the OS install.  Other than Fedora the restricted codex install automatically, with Fedora they offer them in their software library.
> 
> 
> 
> That distributions that are made to do a special job include on or two freeware tools one can download easily by oneself but lack of essential functions as I explained. There is really crapware around people should be warned of. For example, there was a distro whose single maker promised that it can run Windows software natively. The distro was not capable of anything. There is another distro especially designed for gaming but there are hardly some games around. Many of these Linux versions are made by one or two guys. Nothing against them but I would not give my computer in their hands by installing their operating systems. What, if something went wrong due to bugs in the OS? Who is going to fix them? An operating system has to work, the user must be able to bank on it at any time.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean by this but again, what's the percentage of total users among all users of every OS that uses those distros or would ever be aware that they exist?  .00000001% at best?  So how do these distros play into the larger comparison "game"?  Almost non-existant, kinda like when people are trying to dis anything specific, they look for the worst they can find, no matter how trivial, and use that as a basis for comparison, hell this board (especially in politics) is a perfect example of that.   
Warn people of the distros that are not user friendly or make claims they can't back up but like I do, I make the differentiation between those distros and the ones that are very user friendly.  I don't leave them with the _impression_ that because some are bad, all are bad, that's the point I was trying to make. 
Iceweasle does the same when talking about Windows, too bad he decided to take offense and personally attack me over that.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but most people haven't a clue when we talk about hardware/software support, distros, codex, etc so when you use the term "crapware"  they generally get the wrong impression.  It also reflect a bias on your part because many of the tiny Linux distros are designed with a specific job in mind and are not geared towards the typical user so really has no true basis for comparison with Windows or the very user friendly versions of Linux.
> In my personal experience I have never had any hardware issues with Ubuntu, Mint or Fedora, (the real Windows competitors), matter of fact in all the above cases recognition and installation of peripheral drivers, like a new printer, took only a couple of seconds and that was on older machines as well.  As for the standard hardware everything installed normally during the OS install.  Other than Fedora the restricted codex install automatically, with Fedora they offer them in their software library.
> 
> 
> 
> That distributions that are made to do a special job include on or two freeware tools one can download easily by oneself but lack of essential functions as I explained. There is really crapware around people should be warned of. For example, there was a distro whose single maker promised that it can run Windows software natively. The distro was not capable of anything. There is another distro especially designed for gaming but there are hardly some games around. Many of these Linux versions are made by one or two guys. Nothing against them but I would not give my computer in their hands by installing their operating systems. What, if something went wrong due to bugs in the OS? Who is going to fix them? An operating system has to work, the user must be able to bank on it at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean by this but again, what's the percentage of total users among all users of every OS that uses those distros or would ever be aware that they exist?  .00000001% at best?  So how do these distros play into the larger comparison "game"?  Almost non-existant, kinda like when people are trying to dis anything specific, they look for the worst they can find, no matter how trivial, and use that as a basis for comparison, hell this board (especially in politics) is a perfect example of that.
> Warn people of the distros that are not user friendly or make claims they can't back up but like I do, I make the differentiation between those distros and the ones that are very user friendly.  I don't leave them with the impression that because some are bad, all are bad, that's the point I was trying to make.
> Iceweasle does the same when talking about Windows, too bad he decided to take offense and personally attack me over that.
Click to expand...

Ok, but I never said that all the distributions are bad.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but most people haven't a clue when we talk about hardware/software support, distros, codex, etc so when you use the term "crapware"  they generally get the wrong impression.  It also reflect a bias on your part because many of the tiny Linux distros are designed with a specific job in mind and are not geared towards the typical user so really has no true basis for comparison with Windows or the very user friendly versions of Linux.
> In my personal experience I have never had any hardware issues with Ubuntu, Mint or Fedora, (the real Windows competitors), matter of fact in all the above cases recognition and installation of peripheral drivers, like a new printer, took only a couple of seconds and that was on older machines as well.  As for the standard hardware everything installed normally during the OS install.  Other than Fedora the restricted codex install automatically, with Fedora they offer them in their software library.
> 
> 
> 
> That distributions that are made to do a special job include on or two freeware tools one can download easily by oneself but lack of essential functions as I explained. There is really crapware around people should be warned of. For example, there was a distro whose single maker promised that it can run Windows software natively. The distro was not capable of anything. There is another distro especially designed for gaming but there are hardly some games around. Many of these Linux versions are made by one or two guys. Nothing against them but I would not give my computer in their hands by installing their operating systems. What, if something went wrong due to bugs in the OS? Who is going to fix them? An operating system has to work, the user must be able to bank on it at any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean by this but again, what's the percentage of total users among all users of every OS that uses those distros or would ever be aware that they exist?  .00000001% at best?  So how do these distros play into the larger comparison "game"?  Almost non-existant, kinda like when people are trying to dis anything specific, they look for the worst they can find, no matter how trivial, and use that as a basis for comparison, hell this board (especially in politics) is a perfect example of that.
> Warn people of the distros that are not user friendly or make claims they can't back up but like I do, I make the differentiation between those distros and the ones that are very user friendly.  I don't leave them with the impression that because some are bad, all are bad, that's the point I was trying to make.
> Iceweasle does the same when talking about Windows, too bad he decided to take offense and personally attack me over that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, but I never said that all the distributions are bad.
Click to expand...

Never said you did, but what is left unsaid can leave certain impressions which is one reason I point out that all the different operating systems (not including the obscure Linux distros) have their strong and weak points, that way readers don't get the impression I'm a biased Windows or Linux acolyte.  I am trying to offer people advice and let them make up their own mind concerning any possible switch over to a user friendly major Linux distro.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
 Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best. 
When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot. 
  The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
 It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.


For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> 
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
Click to expand...


When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
Same with the PC market. 
If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.


----------



## Bleipriester

Yarddog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> A major city in Syria?  Is that an oxymoron?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously making a "joke" out of the looming slaughter of thousands of people, Old School?  This isn't funny stuff!  This is horrendous stuff that Barack Obama is letting happen because he won't get off his skinny ass and wage war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh?  No other leaders are "letting" it happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
Click to expand...




iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> 
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
Click to expand...

Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.

However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously making a "joke" out of the looming slaughter of thousands of people, Old School?  This isn't funny stuff!  This is horrendous stuff that Barack Obama is letting happen because he won't get off his skinny ass and wage war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  No other leaders are "letting" it happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
Click to expand...


"Lack of a viable option" - ?? Seriously? 
On the server market Windows is a distant - distant second.  Depending on where you look of course, a good number for internet server marketshare would be about 70% *nix. 
In the security sector Microsoft's share is in the neighborhood of 35-38%. 
Linux servers continue to gain marketshare while Unix and Windows decline.
For scalability alone Linux is a better server option.
Now..the desktop. Linux is of course a viable option for MOST people. Exception is gamers and a small minority who need to access Microsoft specific clientware from home...which is also in decline as client-based business systems is quickly becoming extinct, replaced by browser based access which is holy cow superior to client based.
I am a daily Linux user. I am also a power user, I access work from home, send and receive multiple files - do quotes...complete orders etc. etc. 
I don't have any "limitations" whatsoever. And I use a computer for a lot more additional task/services than an average user by far. (including multi-media and image manipulation)
Is Windows retarded? (Assuming of course you mean the literal use of the word and not the insult meaning) I would say yes it is in several ways. Example is IE. Not until there was serious competition did Microsoft address the serious/multi security holes in IE. Nor did they introduce tab features until after everyone else did.
As well as when you think of newer and more innovative ways people use devices - hmmm - Microsoft is rarely even in the playing field. And when they do arrive, they spend uber-millions in advertising for a product that is significantly less useful than other options. Microsoft is not exactly known for innovation. What they are known for is creating a behemoth OS that is ridiculously resource heavy, non scalable and making people pay dearly for their mistakes.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  No other leaders are "letting" it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Lack of a viable option" - ?? Seriously?
> On the server market Windows is a distant - distant second.  Depending on where you look of course, a good number for internet server marketshare would be about 70% *nix.
> In the security sector Microsoft's share is in the neighborhood of 35-38%.
> Linux servers continue to gain marketshare while Unix and Windows decline.
> For scalability alone Linux is a better server option.
> Now..the desktop. Linux is of course a viable option for MOST people. Exception is gamers and a small minority who need to access Microsoft specific clientware from home...which is also in decline as client-based business systems is quickly becoming extinct, replaced by browser based access which is holy cow superior to client based.
> I am a daily Linux user. I am also a power user, I access work from home, send and receive multiple files - do quotes...complete orders etc. etc.
> I don't have any "limitations" whatsoever. And I use a computer for a lot more additional task/services than an average user by far. (including multi-media and image manipulation)
> Is Windows retarded? (Assuming of course you mean the literal use of the word and not the insult meaning) I would say yes it is in several ways. Example is IE. Not until there was serious competition did Microsoft address the serious/multi security holes in IE. Nor did they introduce tab features until after everyone else did.
> As well as when you think of newer and more innovative ways people use devices - hmmm - Microsoft is rarely even in the playing field. And when they do arrive, they spend uber-millions in advertising for a product that is significantly less useful than other options. Microsoft is not exactly known for innovation. What they are known for is creating a behemoth OS that is ridiculously resource heavy, non scalable and making people pay dearly for their mistakes.
Click to expand...

This is not fair. Depending on what desktop you use, Linux can require even more than the 1Ghz/1GB that has been the minimum since Vista and also be the minimum for Windows 10. And if you want innovation, don´t by an operating system.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> 
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Lack of a viable option" - ?? Seriously?
> On the server market Windows is a distant - distant second.  Depending on where you look of course, a good number for internet server marketshare would be about 70% *nix.
> In the security sector Microsoft's share is in the neighborhood of 35-38%.
> Linux servers continue to gain marketshare while Unix and Windows decline.
> For scalability alone Linux is a better server option.
> Now..the desktop. Linux is of course a viable option for MOST people. Exception is gamers and a small minority who need to access Microsoft specific clientware from home...which is also in decline as client-based business systems is quickly becoming extinct, replaced by browser based access which is holy cow superior to client based.
> I am a daily Linux user. I am also a power user, I access work from home, send and receive multiple files - do quotes...complete orders etc. etc.
> I don't have any "limitations" whatsoever. And I use a computer for a lot more additional task/services than an average user by far. (including multi-media and image manipulation)
> Is Windows retarded? (Assuming of course you mean the literal use of the word and not the insult meaning) I would say yes it is in several ways. Example is IE. Not until there was serious competition did Microsoft address the serious/multi security holes in IE. Nor did they introduce tab features until after everyone else did.
> As well as when you think of newer and more innovative ways people use devices - hmmm - Microsoft is rarely even in the playing field. And when they do arrive, they spend uber-millions in advertising for a product that is significantly less useful than other options. Microsoft is not exactly known for innovation. What they are known for is creating a behemoth OS that is ridiculously resource heavy, non scalable and making people pay dearly for their mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not fair. Depending on what desktop you use, Linux can require even more than the 1Ghz/1GB that has been the minimum since Vista and also be the minimum for Windows 10. And if you want innovation, don´t by an operating system.
Click to expand...


Pheh....1Ghz/1GB is ludicrous as a minimum. It is indeed _possible _to operate with that, but not without going insane (and bald) and only if you do the most minor tasks...albeit painfully slow. 
I have a Dell n5050 that has dual 2.3 and 6GB RAM. I dual boot on this machine with Win7 and Mint.
On the Win7 side it is..okay. Bootup time is far too long, Win 7x64 is especially LONG considering I use HiJackThis to remove the extraneous crap that one gets upon purchase and thereafter. 
Mint boots up at least 40% faster, having said that, ubuntu is also notoriously slow to boot - just one of the reasons I switched to Mint. 
I would say Win 7, on this machine, is on average about 10% slower doing the same task on Mint.
At any rate - I would absolutely go insane operating a Windows machine with 1 measly GB of RAM which is a joke to call that "minimum"...sort of like saying the minimum horsepower for a 4 passenger car is 50HP.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Lack of a viable option" - ?? Seriously?
> On the server market Windows is a distant - distant second.  Depending on where you look of course, a good number for internet server marketshare would be about 70% *nix.
> In the security sector Microsoft's share is in the neighborhood of 35-38%.
> Linux servers continue to gain marketshare while Unix and Windows decline.
> For scalability alone Linux is a better server option.
> Now..the desktop. Linux is of course a viable option for MOST people. Exception is gamers and a small minority who need to access Microsoft specific clientware from home...which is also in decline as client-based business systems is quickly becoming extinct, replaced by browser based access which is holy cow superior to client based.
> I am a daily Linux user. I am also a power user, I access work from home, send and receive multiple files - do quotes...complete orders etc. etc.
> I don't have any "limitations" whatsoever. And I use a computer for a lot more additional task/services than an average user by far. (including multi-media and image manipulation)
> Is Windows retarded? (Assuming of course you mean the literal use of the word and not the insult meaning) I would say yes it is in several ways. Example is IE. Not until there was serious competition did Microsoft address the serious/multi security holes in IE. Nor did they introduce tab features until after everyone else did.
> As well as when you think of newer and more innovative ways people use devices - hmmm - Microsoft is rarely even in the playing field. And when they do arrive, they spend uber-millions in advertising for a product that is significantly less useful than other options. Microsoft is not exactly known for innovation. What they are known for is creating a behemoth OS that is ridiculously resource heavy, non scalable and making people pay dearly for their mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not fair. Depending on what desktop you use, Linux can require even more than the 1Ghz/1GB that has been the minimum since Vista and also be the minimum for Windows 10. And if you want innovation, don´t by an operating system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pheh....1Ghz/1GB is ludicrous as a minimum. It is indeed _possible _to operate with that, but not without going insane (and bald) and only if you do the most minor tasks...albeit painfully slow.
> I have a Dell n5050 that has dual 2.3 and 6GB RAM. I dual boot on this machine with Win7 and Mint.
> On the Win7 side it is..okay. Bootup time is far too long, Win 7x64 is especially LONG considering I use HiJackThis to remove the extraneous crap that one gets upon purchase and thereafter.
> Mint boots up at least 40% faster, having said that, ubuntu is also notoriously slow to boot - just one of the reasons I switched to Mint.
> I would say Win 7, on this machine, is on average about 10% slower doing the same task on Mint.
> At any rate - I would absolutely go insane operating a Windows machine with 1 measly GB of RAM which is a joke to call that "minimum"...sort of like saying the minimum horsepower for a 4 passenger car is 50HP.
Click to expand...

Bloatware is a real problem for new computers. First thing to do is to download an iso directly from Microsoft and re-install the computer using that image. For Win7, it is easy. On Windows 8 PCs the Key is deposited in the Bios and can be gathered with Aida for example. You also need the Key to download the iso. Not my problem as my Windows 8 images don´t require a Key.
Booting Windows 8 is quite quick. I also disable User Account Control and all that stuff. System runs fast and stable. I don´t have any reason to switch to Linux because I would have to use two systems for all the tasks I would have been able to do with one before.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Bloatware is a real problem for new computers. First thing to do is to download an iso directly from Microsoft and re-install the computer using that image. For Win7, it is easy. On Windows 8 PCs the Key is deposited in the Bios and can be gathered with Aida for example. You also need the Key to download the iso. Not my problem as my Windows 8 images don´t require a Key.
> Booting Windows 8 is quite quick. I also disable User Account Control and all that stuff. System runs fast and stable. I don´t have any reason to switch to Linux because I would have to use two systems for all the tasks I would have been able to do with one before.



Not to mention previously trusted "download sites" (such as CNET) today are nothing more than malware central. Download Adobe Reader from these guys - and your browser now acts like a crazy uncle...with a mind of it's own.
Not to sound like a broken record, but again why I like Linux. The built in software managers and source management is fantastic. Something Microsoft can't or will ever do. Not in their best interest.
Imagine your Windows computer with a "download center" where only trusted and verifiable applications with ZERO malware can appear. That would be awesome. Something Linux has done for years.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloatware is a real problem for new computers. First thing to do is to download an iso directly from Microsoft and re-install the computer using that image. For Win7, it is easy. On Windows 8 PCs the Key is deposited in the Bios and can be gathered with Aida for example. You also need the Key to download the iso. Not my problem as my Windows 8 images don´t require a Key.
> Booting Windows 8 is quite quick. I also disable User Account Control and all that stuff. System runs fast and stable. I don´t have any reason to switch to Linux because I would have to use two systems for all the tasks I would have been able to do with one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention previously trusted "download sites" (such as CNET) today are nothing more than malware central. Download Adobe Reader from these guys - and your browser now acts like a crazy uncle...with a mind of it's own.
> Not to sound like a broken record, but again why I like Linux. The built in software managers and source management is fantastic. Something Microsoft can't or will ever do. Not in their best interest.
> Imagine your Windows computer with a "download center" where only trusted and verifiable applications with ZERO malware can appear. That would be awesome. Something Linux has done for years.
Click to expand...

Download portals tend to force their stupid installers upon the users. Luckily, I neither use adobe reader nor cnet.
Something like a download center is not the task of the provider of an OS but can only be realized in cooperation with various software developers. And since Windows 8, there is something like that: The App Store. I don´t use such apps. Such a download center is useful as long it is not the only source of applications. 
SourceForge is a nice portal for example.


----------



## Decus

For business usage, internet browsing, multimedia, email and a host of other activities *Ubuntu* has been great and entirely problem-free. I've been using it for some 5 years in an international business environment without issue. Thankfully I don't play games because as mentioned it doesn't have a lot to offer in that department.

.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Download portals tend to force their stupid installers upon the users. Luckily, I neither use adobe reader nor cnet.
> Something like a download center is not the task of the provider of an OS but can only be realized in cooperation with various software developers. And since Windows 8, there is something like that: The App Store. I don´t use such apps. Such a download center is useful as long it is not the only source of applications.
> SourceForge is a nice portal for example.


Are you still here babbling on about Linux? You couldn't even install it and that makes you some kind of expert? Who said a download center was the job of an OS provider? If a program is useful and it works it's added into a repository. I used the distro repository on every distro I've installed, what do you mean it isn't useful as long as there are other sources? Go find a windows fluffer forum will ya. You don't even belong in this thread.


----------



## Iceweasel

Decus said:


> For business usage, internet browsing, multimedia, email and a host of other activities *Ubuntu* has been great and entirely problem-free. I've been using it for some 5 years in an international business environment without issue. Thankfully I don't play games because as mentioned it doesn't have a lot to offer in that department.
> 
> .


For business and governments, including NASA. Guess they didn't get the Linux sucks memo.

Linux Is Everywhere. We Show You Exactly Where


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Download portals tend to force their stupid installers upon the users. Luckily, I neither use adobe reader nor cnet.
> Something like a download center is not the task of the provider of an OS but can only be realized in cooperation with various software developers. And since Windows 8, there is something like that: The App Store. I don´t use such apps. Such a download center is useful as long it is not the only source of applications.
> SourceForge is a nice portal for example.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still here babbling on about Linux? You couldn't even install it and that makes you some kind of expert? Who said a download center was the job of an OS provider? If a program is useful and it works it's added into a repository. I used the distro repository on every distro I've installed, what do you mean it isn't useful as long as there are other sources? Go find a windows fluffer forum will ya. You don't even belong in this thread.
Click to expand...

Grow a brain before you start conversation with me. It won´t be meaningful to explain to you what everybody can easily understand. So just one thing: It´s very easy to install Linux. A bloody noob can do it and there is nothing professional about it. Just like it is not professional to use it as it is noob friendly and fool proof. Just the right OS for you, I guess. Maybe you feel one or more levels higher by using Linux than Windows users but the truth is that you are just a sucker who boats of something everybody can have even for free. So have fun with Noobuntu and feel superior but you should know that you sound quite laughable.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Grow a brain before you start conversation with me. It won´t be meaningful to explain to you what everybody can easily understand.


He's back, polishing his 2 inch microsoft pecker trying to look big. This isn't about what you like. This isn't about you. 


> So just one thing: It´s very easy to install Linux. A bloody noob can do it and there is nothing professional about it. Just like it is not professional to use it as it is noob friendly and fool proof. Just the right OS for you, I guess. Maybe you feel one or more levels higher by using Linux than Windows users but the truth is that you are just a sucker who boats of something everybody can have even for free. So have fun with Noobuntu and feel superior but you should know that you sound quite laughable.


Yeah, slick. I *boat* about something people can have for free. You've taken this personally, I don't care what others choose. The fact is that many, including businesses, professionals and governments are leaving the windows world for alternatives. These days there are alternatives and that's what the thread is about. If it rubs you the wrong way, so be it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloatware is a real problem for new computers. First thing to do is to download an iso directly from Microsoft and re-install the computer using that image. For Win7, it is easy. On Windows 8 PCs the Key is deposited in the Bios and can be gathered with Aida for example. You also need the Key to download the iso. Not my problem as my Windows 8 images don´t require a Key.
> Booting Windows 8 is quite quick. I also disable User Account Control and all that stuff. System runs fast and stable. I don´t have any reason to switch to Linux because I would have to use two systems for all the tasks I would have been able to do with one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention previously trusted "download sites" (such as CNET) today are nothing more than malware central. Download Adobe Reader from these guys - and your browser now acts like a crazy uncle...with a mind of it's own.
> Not to sound like a broken record, but again why I like Linux. The built in software managers and source management is fantastic. Something Microsoft can't or will ever do. Not in their best interest.
> Imagine your Windows computer with a "download center" where only trusted and verifiable applications with ZERO malware can appear. That would be awesome. Something Linux has done for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download portals tend to force their stupid installers upon the users. Luckily, I neither use adobe reader nor cnet.
> Something like a download center is not the task of the provider of an OS but can only be realized in cooperation with various software developers. And since Windows 8, there is something like that: The App Store. I don´t use such apps. Such a download center is useful as long it is not the only source of applications.
> SourceForge is a nice portal for example.
Click to expand...


I don't think the software manager in Linux forces anything, it is simply a place where 1000's of apps (all rated by users) is there for you to try, you like it - cool - you don't - try something else. But at least there is no worry of embedded bullsh**t. 
It used to exist for windows, I use to love Tucows. Back in the 90's when I was in IT we used it all the time. It still exist today, but honestly I do not know if it is as good as it used to be. I never-ever got any nasty surprises from Tucows in the past. And back then there was some truly great freeware on the Windows side. To this day I still use WSFTP (95) - yep. Since it is a self contained executable it still works 19 years later. I use to looove Eudora email from Qualcomm. To this day, there is no email client that is as good as it was. God I miss it. For no other reason than the ability to delete attachments globally without deleting the message...frickin asinine you can't do this anymore. And the ability to search within a search - unbelievable you can;t do this anymore. Ugh.
Not sure how old you are, did you know there was some truly powerful email server software, firewall systems...network setup utils etc. that were all free back then. All ran on windows.
I have no problem paying for software if it works well. I do however, have a problem paying through the nose for software that forces you to "upgrade" when you have zero reason to upgrade.


----------



## Decus

Despite having access to the best support for the Microsoft systems we ran I got tired of the freezing, lost data, malware and viruses, lagging, compatibility issues and on and on. The amount of money spent on tech support, anti-virus programs, utility software to improve performance, just wasn't justified. Microsoft is perhaps the only company in the world that remained successful by selling a defective product and then trying to fix the bugs by sending out "service packs" at a later date. Any other company operating in a similar manner would have been put out of business long ago - Microsoft was successful because: 1. it locked hardware producers into agreements where Microsoft was the hardware's OS, 2. Microsoft had no competition given that Apple would not sell their OS independent of their computers.

Times have changed and options in operating systems are now available. Microsoft on the other hand is still putting out the same crap. Versions 7 & 8 have both been terrible and recognizing this Microsoft will not release a version 9 - instead they have said that their new system will be called 10 so that people will know that this next version is breaking with the piss poor performance of past versions - too friggin funny.

I will admit that I liked 95, but that it started to go downhill from there. At this point I wouldn't go back to Microsoft even if they gave it away for free.........which they are now in fact contemplating   

.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow a brain before you start conversation with me. It won´t be meaningful to explain to you what everybody can easily understand.
> 
> 
> 
> He's back, polishing his 2 inch microsoft pecker trying to look big. This isn't about what you like. This isn't about you.
> 
> 
> 
> So just one thing: It´s very easy to install Linux. A bloody noob can do it and there is nothing professional about it. Just like it is not professional to use it as it is noob friendly and fool proof. Just the right OS for you, I guess. Maybe you feel one or more levels higher by using Linux than Windows users but the truth is that you are just a sucker who boats of something everybody can have even for free. So have fun with Noobuntu and feel superior but you should know that you sound quite laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, slick. I *boat* about something people can have for free. You've taken this personally, I don't care what others choose. The fact is that many, including businesses, professionals and governments are leaving the windows world for alternatives. These days there are alternatives and that's what the thread is about. If it rubs you the wrong way, so be it.
Click to expand...

No, I have not taken this personally. How could I take the nonsense of a low level discussion flamer take serious? 
For you, it isn´t about alternatives to Windows, but you want simply flame around.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloatware is a real problem for new computers. First thing to do is to download an iso directly from Microsoft and re-install the computer using that image. For Win7, it is easy. On Windows 8 PCs the Key is deposited in the Bios and can be gathered with Aida for example. You also need the Key to download the iso. Not my problem as my Windows 8 images don´t require a Key.
> Booting Windows 8 is quite quick. I also disable User Account Control and all that stuff. System runs fast and stable. I don´t have any reason to switch to Linux because I would have to use two systems for all the tasks I would have been able to do with one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention previously trusted "download sites" (such as CNET) today are nothing more than malware central. Download Adobe Reader from these guys - and your browser now acts like a crazy uncle...with a mind of it's own.
> Not to sound like a broken record, but again why I like Linux. The built in software managers and source management is fantastic. Something Microsoft can't or will ever do. Not in their best interest.
> Imagine your Windows computer with a "download center" where only trusted and verifiable applications with ZERO malware can appear. That would be awesome. Something Linux has done for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download portals tend to force their stupid installers upon the users. Luckily, I neither use adobe reader nor cnet.
> Something like a download center is not the task of the provider of an OS but can only be realized in cooperation with various software developers. And since Windows 8, there is something like that: The App Store. I don´t use such apps. Such a download center is useful as long it is not the only source of applications.
> SourceForge is a nice portal for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the software manager in Linux forces anything, it is simply a place where 1000's of apps (all rated by users) is there for you to try, you like it - cool - you don't - try something else. But at least there is no worry of embedded bullsh**t.
> It used to exist for windows, I use to love Tucows. Back in the 90's when I was in IT we used it all the time. It still exist today, but honestly I do not know if it is as good as it used to be. I never-ever got any nasty surprises from Tucows in the past. And back then there was some truly great freeware on the Windows side. To this day I still use WSFTP (95) - yep. Since it is a self contained executable it still works 19 years later. I use to looove Eudora email from Qualcomm. To this day, there is no email client that is as good as it was. God I miss it. For no other reason than the ability to delete attachments globally without deleting the message...frickin asinine you can't do this anymore. And the ability to search within a search - unbelievable you can;t do this anymore. Ugh.
> Not sure how old you are, did you know there was some truly powerful email server software, firewall systems...network setup utils etc. that were all free back then. All ran on windows.
> I have no problem paying for software if it works well. I do however, have a problem paying through the nose for software that forces you to "upgrade" when you have zero reason to upgrade.
Click to expand...

I didn´t say that it forces anything but I don´t like a single source of applications that is even controlled and babysat. So it is fine, if there are free alternatives. Otherwise its like an iPhone whose only source of data is Apple.


----------



## Bleipriester

Decus said:


> Despite having access to the best support for the Microsoft systems we ran I got tired of the freezing, lost data, malware and viruses, lagging, compatibility issues and on and on. The amount of money spent on tech support, anti-virus programs, utility software to improve performance, just wasn't justified. Microsoft is perhaps the only company in the world that remained successful by selling a defective product and then trying to fix the bugs by sending out "service packs" at a later date. Any other company operating in a similar manner would have been put out of business long ago - Microsoft was successful because: 1. it locked hardware producers into agreements where Microsoft was the hardware's OS, 2. Microsoft had no competition given that Apple would not sell their OS independent of their computers.
> 
> Times have changed and options in operating systems are now available. Microsoft on the other hand is still putting out the same crap. Versions 7 & 8 have both been terrible and recognizing this Microsoft will not release a version 9 - instead they have said that their new system will be called 10 so that people will know that this next version is breaking with the piss poor performance of past versions - too friggin funny.
> 
> I will admit that I liked 95, but that it started to go downhill from there. At this point I wouldn't go back to Microsoft even if they gave it away for free.........which they are now in fact contemplating
> 
> .


That´s nonsense. Windows 7 is very popular and updates are necessary due to the free nature of Windows. You are talking about malware, but if Linux would have over 90 % of the market share, Linux would also be the main target of malware. As Linux scrapes a shadow existence, malware makes ignore it largely.


----------



## Decus

Bleipriester said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite having access to the best support for the Microsoft systems we ran I got tired of the freezing, lost data, malware and viruses, lagging, compatibility issues and on and on. The amount of money spent on tech support, anti-virus programs, utility software to improve performance, just wasn't justified. Microsoft is perhaps the only company in the world that remained successful by selling a defective product and then trying to fix the bugs by sending out "service packs" at a later date. Any other company operating in a similar manner would have been put out of business long ago - Microsoft was successful because: 1. it locked hardware producers into agreements where Microsoft was the hardware's OS, 2. Microsoft had no competition given that Apple would not sell their OS independent of their computers.
> 
> Times have changed and options in operating systems are now available. Microsoft on the other hand is still putting out the same crap. Versions 7 & 8 have both been terrible and recognizing this Microsoft will not release a version 9 - instead they have said that their new system will be called 10 so that people will know that this next version is breaking with the piss poor performance of past versions - too friggin funny.
> 
> I will admit that I liked 95, but that it started to go downhill from there. At this point I wouldn't go back to Microsoft even if they gave it away for free.........which they are now in fact contemplating
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That´s nonsense. Windows 7 is very popular and updates are necessary due to the free nature of Windows. You are talking about malware, but if Linux would have over 90 % of the market share, Linux would also be the main target of malware. As Linux scrapes a shadow existence, malware makes ignore it largely.
Click to expand...


I really hope that you work for Microsoft and are understandably trying to defend your livelihood. That Windows 8 is significantly worse than 7 is a small victory.

Microsoft = ship it then fix it.  And you love it.  Too funny.

.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> No, I have not taken this personally. How could I take the nonsense of a low level discussion flamer take serious?
> For you, it isn´t about alternatives to Windows, but you want simply flame around.


No, I want to call someone a jerk when they tell me what's better for me. What works and what's inferior when my experience differs. You've added nothing besides Linux sucks in a thread about Linux to people who know better and you think I'm the one flaming?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> That´s nonsense. Windows 7 is very popular and updates are necessary due to the free nature of Windows. You are talking about malware, but if Linux would have over 90 % of the market share, Linux would also be the main target of malware. As Linux scrapes a shadow existence, malware makes ignore it largely.



 Windows 7 is just fine. But staying with the loooong MS tradition...every other release is good, separated by true garbage for a host of unfortunate people.
Win7 - good. Solid, much more secure than XP. 
Win 8 - garbage. What a clusterf*ck
Win 10 (where's 9?) - early reviews look good. Basically it is Win 7 with a small handful of what was good in Win 8 mixed in...but fixed...like mercifully killing the "modern UI" where applications takeover the screen. What a dumbass idea that was.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously making a "joke" out of the looming slaughter of thousands of people, Old School?  This isn't funny stuff!  This is horrendous stuff that Barack Obama is letting happen because he won't get off his skinny ass and wage war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  No other leaders are "letting" it happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
Click to expand...

Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?


----------



## Bleipriester

Decus said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite having access to the best support for the Microsoft systems we ran I got tired of the freezing, lost data, malware and viruses, lagging, compatibility issues and on and on. The amount of money spent on tech support, anti-virus programs, utility software to improve performance, just wasn't justified. Microsoft is perhaps the only company in the world that remained successful by selling a defective product and then trying to fix the bugs by sending out "service packs" at a later date. Any other company operating in a similar manner would have been put out of business long ago - Microsoft was successful because: 1. it locked hardware producers into agreements where Microsoft was the hardware's OS, 2. Microsoft had no competition given that Apple would not sell their OS independent of their computers.
> 
> Times have changed and options in operating systems are now available. Microsoft on the other hand is still putting out the same crap. Versions 7 & 8 have both been terrible and recognizing this Microsoft will not release a version 9 - instead they have said that their new system will be called 10 so that people will know that this next version is breaking with the piss poor performance of past versions - too friggin funny.
> 
> I will admit that I liked 95, but that it started to go downhill from there. At this point I wouldn't go back to Microsoft even if they gave it away for free.........which they are now in fact contemplating
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That´s nonsense. Windows 7 is very popular and updates are necessary due to the free nature of Windows. You are talking about malware, but if Linux would have over 90 % of the market share, Linux would also be the main target of malware. As Linux scrapes a shadow existence, malware makes ignore it largely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hope that you work for Microsoft and are understandably trying to defend your livelihood. That Windows 8 is significantly worse than 7 is a small victory.
> 
> Microsoft = ship it then fix it.  And you love it.  Too funny.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

More nonsense. Windows 7 and 8 are good systems. Windows 8 has its usability issues but I offered a bunch of tools to fix that and make it a nice OS.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not taken this personally. How could I take the nonsense of a low level discussion flamer take serious?
> For you, it isn´t about alternatives to Windows, but you want simply flame around.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want to call someone a jerk when they tell me what's better for me. What works and what's inferior when my experience differs. You've added nothing besides Linux sucks in a thread about Linux to people who know better and you think I'm the one flaming?
Click to expand...

Where did I say that Linux sucks? It just sucks when it fathers fanatics who flame around.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s nonsense. Windows 7 is very popular and updates are necessary due to the free nature of Windows. You are talking about malware, but if Linux would have over 90 % of the market share, Linux would also be the main target of malware. As Linux scrapes a shadow existence, malware makes ignore it largely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 is just fine. But staying with the loooong MS tradition...every other release is good, separated by true garbage for a host of unfortunate people.
> Win7 - good. Solid, much more secure than XP.
> Win 8 - garbage. What a clusterf*ck
> Win 10 (where's 9?) - early reviews look good. Basically it is Win 7 with a small handful of what was good in Win 8 mixed in...but fixed...like mercifully killing the "modern UI" where applications takeover the screen. What a dumbass idea that was.
Click to expand...

The Win8 start screen was very annoying. MS learned that and offers a start menu once again. But they still forcer their ugly Win8 theme onto Win10 users. That´s not good. That doesn´t change that Windows 8 is a reliably  good OS.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  No other leaders are "letting" it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
Click to expand...

It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are there fighting against tanks and artillery with small arms.  Barack Obama once again allowed ISIS to move those weapons across open desert to attack yet another city after declaring that ISIS would be attacked with US air power.  It's obvious at this point that an Obama promise has about as much staying power as a weak fart in a strong wind!
> 
> 
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread - damn - lot of touchy folks here.
> Here is my 2 cents....which will inspire flame posts for sure.
> You cannot fairly compare Windows to Linux concerning an average user.
> Every Windows PC comes pre-installed, on hardware that is specifically designed to run on it.
> If every Linux PC came pre-installed, such as those on ZaReason, then it would be a fair comparison.
> I have installed Mint and Ubuntu for numerous folks...they love it. In all honesty, absolutely no one has ever called me wanting to go back to Windows. However, I _have_ received calls from them when they need a new computer and want to know which one will work with Linux best.
> When people use Linux where someone else installed everything for them, like every Windows PC, they like it. A lot.
> The vast majority of people have never even heard of Linux, just like 10 years ago they never tried anything other than I.E....but in a few more years Internet Explorer will be below 50% marketshare - which is HUGE considering it comes pre-installed on 91% of all computers!
> The thread is about replacements for Windows. IMO, because of compatibility and availability of vast software downloads built-in - LinuxMint is the best. It is so fast and easy to use. And best of all, no spyware and no antivirus behemoth to buy or constantly be annoyed by that doesn't really work anyway.
> It is blazing fast, faaarrr easier than Windows 8 - and just works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
Click to expand...

Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?  
See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US-led anti-terror coalition is about to beat ISIS with three years of pinpricks. The Syrian army will have to do the whole job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those folks it doesn´t really make a difference if they click the Iceweasel or the Firefox desktop shortcut.
> For pre-installed Linux-PCs, there must be a market. Linux gets little support from the paid software developers due to the open-source nature of this environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
Click to expand...

The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> The Win8 start screen was very annoying. MS learned that and offers a start menu once again. But they still forcer their ugly Win8 theme onto Win10 users. That´s not good. That doesn´t change that Windows 8 is a reliably  good OS.



Here is where you run into trouble. And why you are accused of being a Windows fanboy.
Windows 8 is a terrible OS for the simple fact it is incredibly annoying to use. Usability should rank* really high* on what makes a good OS - should it not???
No one cares if under the hood the mechanics are good. If the car is ugly and hard to drive - IT IS A LOUSY AUTOMOBILE!!! 
When my son got his new laptop when he started college - it was Windows 8. It was basically unusable, because he needed to g from word to excel to a browser to the media player to see videos to an image viewer back to the campus board back to Word....THIS IS HOW PEOPLE USE A COMPUTER. And Windows 8 made going from program to program a freaking nightmare. How in the hell is that " a good OS"??
That is laughable.
And as far as your opinion on Linux?? Also laughable.
Installing Linux is about as hard as making toast. And you make it sound like it is akin to climbing mount Everest. You point out dozens of things that are - oh so terrible - that really aren't - and gloss over Windows 8's glaring-in your face- problems.
And what does that make you? It starts with an H.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And to go on to say...I have installed Linux on 100's of computers since the mid 90's.
I have also installed and maintained dozens of web servers, email servers, file servers, domain servers on and on.
In the past 5 years I have probably installed Linux, including replacing older versions, at least 25 times. AND I HAVE HAD NOT ONE INSTANCE of these nightmarish problems you have had. Not once. And I have installed them on many different brands and setups.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm   we can supply Isis with an I phone for each member, within a month they will all be walking around like zombies.....  then someone can walk up and hit them with a club while they are busy texting.
> 
> Or Maybe Obama should send in the A10 Warthog tank killing aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people try Linux - everyone of them ask the same question - "why isn't everyone using this?"
> I always say for the same reason we are still using internal combustion engines in our cars. We should have long - looonnng ago built a better power train than a gasoline engine. But there are too many industries that depend on that motor - so nothing changes.
> Same with the PC market.
> If/when Windows is ever beat, I think it will be something like Chromebook. I bought my wife one, it is infinitely better than a surface for people like my wife who only use a computer to look up recipes, youtube, face book and browse the internet. They are sooooo much faster than Windows...and should be since all it is is a browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
Click to expand...

So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........? 
You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wait...a 2006 board???????????

So...you tried to install a 2014 operating system on an 8 year old motherboard designed to run an operating system that is 13 years old. And you had problems....well....imagine that.
Holy Cow.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...a 2006 board???????????
> 
> So...you tried to install a 2014 operating system on an 8 year old motherboard designed to run an operating system that is 13 years old. And you had problems....well....imagine that.
> Holy Cow.


Yeah, ya don't put a jet engine on a Sopwith Camel and claim the engine is bad when it destroys the plane on start up.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Hang on...Hang on...I can settle this once and for all.
(No kidding) I have an IBM PC 5150 in my upstairs closet that still works.
I am about to get it out and install Windows 8 on it. I will post problems I run into here.
This will be a true test. It will take me awhile, first thing I have to do is go on ebay and see if I can get a hold of a couple hundred floppy disks to copy files over to...not sure how I am going to do that yet - but once I do I, by God, will tell you how good Windows 8 really is!!!


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hang on...Hang on...I can settle this once and for all.
> (No kidding) I have an IBM PC 5150 in my upstairs closet that still works.
> I am about to get it out and install Windows 8 on it. I will post problems I run into here.
> This will be a true test. It will take me awhile, first thing I have to do is go on ebay and see if I can get a hold of a couple hundred floppy disks to copy files over to...not sure how I am going to do that yet - but once I do I, by God, will tell you how good Windows 8 really is!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Okay...here we go...photographic evidence as they say...Here is a picture of my computer trying to boot up a Windows 8 installer DVD...as it turns out I didn't need to buy 100 floppy disk...the DVD will fit into the slot afterall - neat huh?
Anyway - as you can clearly see here...it won't even boot up. I mean c'mon...this computer will run MSDOS from 1978 - but won't even boot up Windows 8??? So that means Windows 8 is worse than DOS. 
I am so pissed.


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


>


My God. That thing belongs in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay...here we go...photographic evidence as they say...Here is a picture of my computer trying to boot up a Windows 8 installer DVD...as it turns out I didn't need to buy 100 floppy disk...the DVD will fit into the slot afterall - neat huh?
> Anyway - as you can clearly see here...it won't even boot up. I mean c'mon...this computer will run MSDOS from 1978 - but won't even boot up Windows 8??? So that means Windows 8 is worse than DOS.
> I am so pissed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows is not a retarded system. Just like combustion engines, it is highly developed and still lacks of serious alternatives. Electric cars for example. Back then in 1900, electric cars were the big majority. Now, electric cars have neither the range nor the power of a normal car.
> Linux, whereas, is a freeware based system whose users only use freeware. Once one figured out the differences between a freeware office and Microsoft Office, that one knows why people pay so much for it.
> Few Linux programs are paid. Of course. Its just like to offer your paid program for 50 bucks at the pirate bay. Although it is not the same, the result is.
> I don´t believe that the world domination of Windows will be broken. And it is good that we have a single OS with that one can do all the things available. Linux users are often also Linux prophets who ignore the limitations the OS is shipped with due to a lack of support of 3rd party developers. And there is not a single serious Linux user who has not a Windows version in his dual boot system for exactly that reason.
> 
> However, when I seriously tried Ubuntu, it was a mess with lots of malfunctions and errors. You can read it here, but would have to translate it. It became a funny discussion however:
> Habe aus Neugier Ubuntu 10.10 installiert...
> 
> 
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
Click to expand...

No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay...here we go...photographic evidence as they say...Here is a picture of my computer trying to boot up a Windows 8 installer DVD...as it turns out I didn't need to buy 100 floppy disk...the DVD will fit into the slot afterall - neat huh?
> Anyway - as you can clearly see here...it won't even boot up. I mean c'mon...this computer will run MSDOS from 1978 - but won't even boot up Windows 8??? So that means Windows 8 is worse than DOS.
> I am so pissed.


MS-DOS did not exist in 1978. So you better try Obama 10.10 on that hot machine. With long term support (for Islamist terrorists).


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...a 2006 board???????????
> 
> So...you tried to install a 2014 operating system on an 8 year old motherboard designed to run an operating system that is 13 years old. And you had problems....well....imagine that.
> Holy Cow.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...here we go...photographic evidence as they say...Here is a picture of my computer trying to boot up a Windows 8 installer DVD...as it turns out I didn't need to buy 100 floppy disk...the DVD will fit into the slot afterall - neat huh?
> Anyway - as you can clearly see here...it won't even boot up. I mean c'mon...this computer will run MSDOS from 1978 - but won't even boot up Windows 8??? So that means Windows 8 is worse than DOS.
> I am so pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS-DOS did not exist in 1978. So you better try Obama 10.10 on that hot machine. With long term support (for Islamist terrorists).
Click to expand...


Wait...so the 1978 DOS is the only thing you saw wrong here??
Now that's funny.
  Obviously this is a parody of your experiment...however no less ridiculous, okay maybe a little. At any rate, millions of people install Linux without such problems. You had trouble. I am going to go out on a limb here and say people have had similar problems trying to install Windows from the ground up. Does that also therefore have some semblance of meaning as to the overall quality of Microsoft? No it doesn't. 
Your experience has no bearing whatsoever. If Linux was this bad - NO ONE would use it. Least of all me. I don't have the patience to fight computers anymore, I want them to just work. Which is why I use Mint and not Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well most of us don't speak German, mine's too rusty to follow the conversation with any competency.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, we  had a discussion a while back about your Ubuntu experience.  Didn't you say you loaded it on an older machine that was running XP?
> 
> 
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.
Click to expand...

If you wanted to make a valid comparison then Ubuntu 8 or 9 would have worked better.  What's funny (strange) is I have an older home built machine, Asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Phenom IIx2 with 2 gigs of RAM DDR2, which ran Ubuntu flawlessly, even 11.10 (with Unity), which I hated.  Switched over to Mint and ran that for another couple of years with no problems.  Right now it's dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10, runs like a charm.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...here we go...photographic evidence as they say...Here is a picture of my computer trying to boot up a Windows 8 installer DVD...as it turns out I didn't need to buy 100 floppy disk...the DVD will fit into the slot afterall - neat huh?
> Anyway - as you can clearly see here...it won't even boot up. I mean c'mon...this computer will run MSDOS from 1978 - but won't even boot up Windows 8??? So that means Windows 8 is worse than DOS.
> I am so pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS-DOS did not exist in 1978. So you better try Obama 10.10 on that hot machine. With long term support (for Islamist terrorists).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait...so the 1978 DOS is the only thing you saw wrong here??
> Now that's funny.
> Obviously this is a parody of your experiment...however no less ridiculous, okay maybe a little. At any rate, millions of people install Linux without such problems. You had trouble. I am going to go out on a limb here and say people have had similar problems trying to install Windows from the ground up. Does that also therefore have some semblance of meaning as to the overall quality of Microsoft? No it doesn't.
> Your experience has no bearing whatsoever. If Linux was this bad - NO ONE would use it. Least of all me. I don't have the patience to fight computers anymore, I want them to just work. Which is why I use Mint and not Windows.
Click to expand...

Your problem is that you say I would say Linux is bad because it did not work on my machine properly. I didn´t say that. I did not draw any conclusion from Ubuntu 10.10´s failure. That´s an invention of your brain.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an Asus M2R32-MVP with an AMD Athlon 6000+ X2 and a HD 4870 and 2 GB of DDR 2 800 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanted to make a valid comparison then Ubuntu 8 or 9 would have worked better.  What's funny (strange) is I have an older home built machine, Asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Phenom IIx2 with 2 gigs of RAM DDR2, which ran Ubuntu flawlessly, even 11.10 (with Unity), which I hated.  Switched over to Mint and ran that for another couple of years with no problems.  Right now it's dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10, runs like a charm.
Click to expand...

It´s how it is. Period. You cannot except that all OS´s will work properly on all computers.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Win8 start screen was very annoying. MS learned that and offers a start menu once again. But they still forcer their ugly Win8 theme onto Win10 users. That´s not good. That doesn´t change that Windows 8 is a reliably  good OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you run into trouble. And why you are accused of being a Windows fanboy.
> Windows 8 is a terrible OS for the simple fact it is incredibly annoying to use. Usability should rank* really high* on what makes a good OS - should it not???
> No one cares if under the hood the mechanics are good. If the car is ugly and hard to drive - IT IS A LOUSY AUTOMOBILE!!!
> When my son got his new laptop when he started college - it was Windows 8. It was basically unusable, because he needed to g from word to excel to a browser to the media player to see videos to an image viewer back to the campus board back to Word....THIS IS HOW PEOPLE USE A COMPUTER. And Windows 8 made going from program to program a freaking nightmare. How in the hell is that " a good OS"??
> That is laughable.
> And as far as your opinion on Linux?? Also laughable.
> Installing Linux is about as hard as making toast. And you make it sound like it is akin to climbing mount Everest. You point out dozens of things that are - oh so terrible - that really aren't - and gloss over Windows 8's glaring-in your face- problems.
> And what does that make you? It starts with an H.
Click to expand...

How is switching between programs in Windows 8 different from previous versions?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, couple of more questions, what version of Ubuntu did you try, was it one of the stable versions or was it still in beta?  Will that setup run Vista, 7 or 8 with no problems?
> See where I'm going?  I'm questioning your testing parameters and source sample to determine if it was a fair test/comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanted to make a valid comparison then Ubuntu 8 or 9 would have worked better.  What's funny (strange) is I have an older home built machine, Asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Phenom IIx2 with 2 gigs of RAM DDR2, which ran Ubuntu flawlessly, even 11.10 (with Unity), which I hated.  Switched over to Mint and ran that for another couple of years with no problems.  Right now it's dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10, runs like a charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s how it is. Period. You cannot except that all OS´s will work properly on all computers.
Click to expand...

Of course they don't but the only ones I have ever had any issues with are P4s and earlier with later versions of Ubuntu and Mint and like Iamwhatiseem I've loaded both on multiple machines though with me it was for neighbors and friends without problem.  I lived in a mostly Hispanic neighborhood for years and ended up being the goto guy for all their computer needs.  Once they used Linux, and realized I would only charge them for installation and/or reconfiguring they loved it...... obviously.  But more than that, they loved the OS, I had so many comments about how they liked it more than Windows.
Me, I'll continue to use both Win 7 and Linux, as for Win 8, not no, hell no, Win 10???????  Not sure, depends on a couple of things, one would be that they bring back the old Windows game package that ended with the introduction of Win 8, I despise their new approach and hate the available games mostly from an ascetic and play stance.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MB was especially designed for Windows XP and requires a Bios udpate to run Vista (and above) properly though it is a 2006 Board. I tried Ubuntu 10.10 and only after several failures after the installation it booted but gave me no sound. After the installation was completed, the syetem did not boot but displayed only error messages. After pressing reset, it still didn´t boot. Reset didn´t help anymore and only after turning the system off and on again it booted.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanted to make a valid comparison then Ubuntu 8 or 9 would have worked better.  What's funny (strange) is I have an older home built machine, Asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Phenom IIx2 with 2 gigs of RAM DDR2, which ran Ubuntu flawlessly, even 11.10 (with Unity), which I hated.  Switched over to Mint and ran that for another couple of years with no problems.  Right now it's dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10, runs like a charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s how it is. Period. You cannot except that all OS´s will work properly on all computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they don't but the only ones I have ever had any issues with are P4s and earlier with later versions of Ubuntu and Mint and like Iamwhatiseem I've loaded both on multiple machines though with me it was for neighbors and friends without problem.  I lived in a mostly Hispanic neighborhood for years and ended up being the goto guy for all their computer needs.  Once they used Linux, and realized I would only charge them for installation and/or reconfiguring they loved it...... obviously.  But more than that, they loved the OS, I had so many comments about how they liked it more than Windows.
> Me, I'll continue to use both Win 7 and Linux, as for Win 8, not no, hell no, Win 10???????  Not sure, depends on a couple of things, one would be that they bring back the old Windows game package that ended with the introduction of Win 8, I despise their new approach and hate the available games mostly from an ascetic and play stance.
Click to expand...

If those guys like Linux, fine - no problem for me.
I have unetbootin that allows me to download various distros (or use already stored images) and store them directly to an USB-stick. Very easy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> If those guys like Linux, fine - no problem for me.
> I have unetbootin that allows me to download various distros (or use already stored images) and store them directly to an USB-stick. Very easy.



It isn't so much about what we like, it is about what works best.
Good example, our main file server was an old Dell Poweredge we inherited from a sister company. It began to have hardware problems so it needed to be replaced.
Two options...buy a cheap server running Win Server 2008 with minimum 2TB of disk space. 
About $850-$1000. 
Or...buy a regular PC, pop in a couple TB drives and install Mint...$400. Complete with synced backup (free of course) no need for viruse protection...so save $ there.

#1 - Windows...a good $1000 at least
#2 - Linux...$400.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you did was take a machine that wouldn't run Vista and up without a BIOs upgrade and ran an equivalent (to Vista +) Linux distribution on that machine, probably a 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit (64 bit was unstable on older machines at that time) and that's where your making your comparison from.........?
> You are aware of the scientific method..... right?  One doesn't test compare grapes and watermelons to prove both are supposed to be the same thing, one tests different varieties of grapes to make valid comparisons of similar items.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ubuntu 10.10 isn´t a 2014 OS, the MB isn´t cheap or something and you cannot conclude from Vista to Linux. Its like comparing grapes with watermelons. Its some years ago, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wanted to make a valid comparison then Ubuntu 8 or 9 would have worked better.  What's funny (strange) is I have an older home built machine, Asus M4A78 Pro mobo, Phenom IIx2 with 2 gigs of RAM DDR2, which ran Ubuntu flawlessly, even 11.10 (with Unity), which I hated.  Switched over to Mint and ran that for another couple of years with no problems.  Right now it's dual booted with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10, runs like a charm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s how it is. Period. You cannot except that all OS´s will work properly on all computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they don't but the only ones I have ever had any issues with are P4s and earlier with later versions of Ubuntu and Mint and like Iamwhatiseem I've loaded both on multiple machines though with me it was for neighbors and friends without problem.  I lived in a mostly Hispanic neighborhood for years and ended up being the goto guy for all their computer needs.  Once they used Linux, and realized I would only charge them for installation and/or reconfiguring they loved it...... obviously.  But more than that, they loved the OS, I had so many comments about how they liked it more than Windows.
> Me, I'll continue to use both Win 7 and Linux, as for Win 8, not no, hell no, Win 10???????  Not sure, depends on a couple of things, one would be that they bring back the old Windows game package that ended with the introduction of Win 8, I despise their new approach and hate the available games mostly from an ascetic and play stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If those guys like Linux, fine - no problem for me.
> I have unetbootin that allows me to download various distros (or use already stored images) and store them directly to an USB-stick. Very easy.
Click to expand...

I've always advocated that it's always a personal choice, I know people that want to switch to Linux but are either gamers or use business (office) applications that LibreOffice and OpenOffice have yet to work the compatibility bugs out of.  As these programs become more and more compatible we'll probably see a larger migration over to Linux.  With the direction M$ seems to be going in I'll probably end up running Win 7 in a VM within Linux Mint but I'm not a teensomething raised on cell phones, notebooks and tablets, I still like my 17" laptop and huge powerful desktops with 24" monitors....... don't have to wear my reading glasses.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> I've always advocated that it's always a personal choice, I know people that want to switch to Linux but are either gamers or use business (office) applications that LibreOffice and OpenOffice have yet to work the compatibility bugs out of.  As these programs become more and more compatible we'll probably see a larger migration over to Linux.  With the direction M$ seems to be going in I'll probably end up running Win 7 in a VM within Linux Mint but I'm not a teensomething raised on cell phones, notebooks and tablets, I still like my 17" laptop and huge powerful desktops with 24" monitors....... don't have to wear my reading glasses.........



I'll second that...in March I'll turn the big 5-0...I can't see the tiny screens either.
The beauty of Linux, especially Mint, is the simplicity, scalability and customization. You can make the GUI your own in every way. Although I did see a review in Win 10 where you will be able to customize window actions...hee hee...how many years has Linux offered that? I customized windows actions, and used transparent windows when I was in IT and that was the late 90's!! 
I agree with "to each his own", but I do get pissed whenever M$ fanboys start with their "there is no real alternative to Windows" and "Linux is so haaaarrrrddd and doesn't work". 
Modern Linux releases are awesome. It just works, it's fast and best of all STAYS FAST. Unlike every WIndows PC I have ever owned - they get slower and slower as the antiquated registry system gets more and more clogged.
Linux is better. And I don't say that because of an embedded dislike for M$...I say that because it is better. In my opinion of course.


----------



## XPostFacto

I build my own rigs, and I build them to play the heavy graphics games. Because I built for the heavy load, I am still running an Intel Q9400 dual quad core processor with 8 gigs of RAM and the NVIDIA GTX 660 graphics card. I built my system in 2009, but rather than install Windows 7 at the time, software I had no idea about, I installed Windows XP Pro 64 bit. XP 64 bit gave me a bit of a problem because much of the software that I was to install in the future, such as Turbo Tax, searched for 32 bit Windows XP updates. Windows XP 64 bit only required 2 patch updates, not 4 like Windows XP 32 bit, but each new app that I tried to install would stop on the fact that I didn't have the 4th patch. As a result, I would have to go into the files and manually load the software. When I purchased my wife's new laptop, I was forced to learn Windows 8. I eventually installed Windows 8 on my desktop. I have no problem with it. I go past the Metro and go to the desktop setting, which looks surprisingly just like XP. No, I won't install Windows 8.1. Windows 8 works just fine for me, now.


----------



## XPostFacto

I once tried to install Redhat Linux on an old IBM laptop. The install would run for about an hour so I would leave and do something else. Invariably when I returned, I was met with an error message that Linux failed to install due to incompatibility with the hardware. I gave up, but even if I had a PC with Linux, I see no use for it, since Linux is incompatible with the games I play. Let Linux come out with compatibility to play games, and I would switch. If that were to happen, I could see Linux charging for its software, but even still probably giving Microsoft a run for the money. Anything that could break up the Microsoft monopoly control of the worldwide market would be good.


----------



## Ringel05

XPostFacto said:


> I once tried to install Redhat Linux on an old IBM laptop. The install would run for about an hour so I would leave and do something else. Invariably when I returned, I was met with an error message that Linux failed to install due to incompatibility with the hardware. I gave up, but even if I had a PC with Linux, I see no use for it, since Linux is incompatible with the games I play. Let Linux come out with compatibility to play games, and I would switch. If that were to happen, I could see Linux charging for its software, but even still probably giving Microsoft a run for the money. Anything that could break up the Microsoft monopoly control of the worldwide market would be good.


The problem with game producers and Linux is "opensource", The vast majority of game producers are afraid if they write for Linux their product will be hacked and freely disseminated costing them large amounts of lost revenue.  In truth they could write in protections to minimize this potentiality but why bother as Linux only makes up a small fraction of the market and it costs money to write or rewrite their products for Linux.  
Steam has started working with games for Linux but currently the options are extremely limited.  Give it time, the move to make certain Linux distros more and more user friendly with the ability to run programs/games written for M$ (much to the chagrin of the Linux purists) is still in it's infancy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once tried to install Redhat Linux on an old IBM laptop. The install would run for about an hour so I would leave and do something else. Invariably when I returned, I was met with an error message that Linux failed to install due to incompatibility with the hardware. I gave up, but even if I had a PC with Linux, I see no use for it, since Linux is incompatible with the games I play. Let Linux come out with compatibility to play games, and I would switch. If that were to happen, I could see Linux charging for its software, but even still probably giving Microsoft a run for the money. Anything that could break up the Microsoft monopoly control of the worldwide market would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with game producers and Linux is "opensource", The vast majority of game producers are afraid if they write for Linux their product will be hacked and freely disseminated costing them large amounts of lost revenue.  In truth they could write in protections to minimize this potentiality but why bother as Linux only makes up a small fraction of the market and it costs money to write or rewrite their products for Linux.
> Steam has started working with games for Linux but currently the options are extremely limited.  Give it time, the move to make certain Linux distros more and more user friendly with the ability to run programs/games written for M$ (much to the chagrin of the Linux purists) is still in it's infancy.
Click to expand...

The games are hacked and distributed for free also on Windows. They sell them anyway. However, they fear that nobody would buy a copy of their games for Linux.


----------



## XPostFacto

One of the major problems I faced with Windows XP 64 bit was the lack of drivers for hardware devices. Previously when I ran the 32 bit version of XP, there were drivers for my old Sony Cybershot camera. As soon as I made the move to the 64 bit version, I discovered I could no longer download my pictures to my desktop, and Sony refused to create drivers for the 64 bit version. I had to switch to 64 bits, since my new PC was based on a 64 bit system. When I went to Windows 8, all my problems about missing drivers were resolved. Though Win8's interface took some getting used to, I am happy with it, just the same.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> One of the major problems I faced with Windows XP 64 bit was the lack of drivers for hardware devices. Previously when I ran the 32 bit version of XP, there were drivers for my old Sony Cybershot camera. As soon as I made the move to the 64 bit version, I discovered I could no longer download my pictures to my desktop, and Sony refused to create drivers for the 64 bit version. I had to switch to 64 bits, since my new PC was based on a 64 bit system. When I went to Windows 8, all my problems about missing drivers were resolved. Though Win8's interface took some getting used to, I am happy with it, just the same.


A CPU with 64 bit support doesn´t force one to use a 64 Bit Operating System. XP 64 is a rarity end ever was so there may be driver issues. Some Vista/7 drivers work for XP 64, however.

As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once tried to install Redhat Linux on an old IBM laptop. The install would run for about an hour so I would leave and do something else. Invariably when I returned, I was met with an error message that Linux failed to install due to incompatibility with the hardware. I gave up, but even if I had a PC with Linux, I see no use for it, since Linux is incompatible with the games I play. Let Linux come out with compatibility to play games, and I would switch. If that were to happen, I could see Linux charging for its software, but even still probably giving Microsoft a run for the money. Anything that could break up the Microsoft monopoly control of the worldwide market would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with game producers and Linux is "opensource", The vast majority of game producers are afraid if they write for Linux their product will be hacked and freely disseminated costing them large amounts of lost revenue.  In truth they could write in protections to minimize this potentiality but why bother as Linux only makes up a small fraction of the market and it costs money to write or rewrite their products for Linux.
> Steam has started working with games for Linux but currently the options are extremely limited.  Give it time, the move to make certain Linux distros more and more user friendly with the ability to run programs/games written for M$ (much to the chagrin of the Linux purists) is still in it's infancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The games are hacked and distributed for free also on Windows. They sell them anyway. However, they fear that nobody would buy a copy of their games for Linux.
Click to expand...

I know their games are hacked on Windows, I got the gist of what I posted from a couple of articles I read about 6 years ago where the big games developers were asked why not, that was their response.  Apparently the old stigma attached to the word "opensource" (a stigma perpetrated by M$ I might add) and a fear they would lose or not make money (no sales and loss due to theft) that most simply hadn't considered it.  
Also the Linux user demographics are changing, the purists are becoming a smaller and smaller cabal as more people like me have been discovering Linux, people who want a plug and play experience without the learning curve being too steep, Zorin, Mint and Ubuntu definitely meet that need.  And we would be willing to pay for programs, games and even Mint or Ubuntu though not a lot for the OSs.......  At least not what M$ charges for their products, maybe something more affordable for most people like a $20 or $25 outlay.  
Heck, even though Linux makes up a small fraction that still equates to millions of users, sounds like a small but untapped market to me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once tried to install Redhat Linux on an old IBM laptop. The install would run for about an hour so I would leave and do something else. Invariably when I returned, I was met with an error message that Linux failed to install due to incompatibility with the hardware. I gave up, but even if I had a PC with Linux, I see no use for it, since Linux is incompatible with the games I play. Let Linux come out with compatibility to play games, and I would switch. If that were to happen, I could see Linux charging for its software, but even still probably giving Microsoft a run for the money. Anything that could break up the Microsoft monopoly control of the worldwide market would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with game producers and Linux is "opensource", The vast majority of game producers are afraid if they write for Linux their product will be hacked and freely disseminated costing them large amounts of lost revenue.  In truth they could write in protections to minimize this potentiality but why bother as Linux only makes up a small fraction of the market and it costs money to write or rewrite their products for Linux.
> Steam has started working with games for Linux but currently the options are extremely limited.  Give it time, the move to make certain Linux distros more and more user friendly with the ability to run programs/games written for M$ (much to the chagrin of the Linux purists) is still in it's infancy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The games are hacked and distributed for free also on Windows. They sell them anyway. However, they fear that nobody would buy a copy of their games for Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know their games are hacked on Windows, I got the gist of what I posted from a couple of articles I read about 6 years ago where the big games developers were asked why not, that was their response.  Apparently the old stigma attached to the word "opensource" (a stigma perpetrated by M$ I might add) and a fear they would lose or not make money (no sales and loss due to theft) that most simply hadn't considered it.
> Also the Linux user demographics are changing, the purists are becoming a smaller and smaller cabal as more people like me have been discovering Linux, people who want a plug and play experience without the learning curve being too steep, Zorin, Mint and Ubuntu definitely meet that need.  And we would be willing to pay for programs, games and even Mint or Ubuntu though not a lot for the OSs.......  At least not what M$ charges for their products, maybe something more affordable for most people like a $20 or $25 outlay.
> Heck, even though Linux makes up a small fraction that still equates to millions of users, sounds like a small but untapped market to me.
Click to expand...

Given that only 4 out of 10 games make money, who wonders that Linux is not a question. Hell, the whole PC as gaming platform was questioned few years ago. Fortunately, digital distribution gave that development a new direction and the PC has become an important platform again. Before that, many PC games were just cheap portings of the console versions or were not even released for PC for a time.
Shuhei Yoshida Only Four Out of Ten PlayStation Games Make Money but Sony Will Always Support Talent DualShockers


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.



You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.
Click to expand...

They simply combine the advantages of both making it the favorite OS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They simply combine the advantages of both making it the favorite OS.
Click to expand...


No that is Windows 10. They wouldn't dream of doing that without charging for it.
Most of the tools for undoing the 8 screw up was not made by Microsoft. So they copied what everyone was already doing and called it a new OS...yay!
Oh - I almost forgot...they added multi-desktop. Always thinking of the consumer needs those guys!


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They simply combine the advantages of both making it the favorite OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is Windows 10. They wouldn't dream of doing that without charging for it.
> Most of the tools for undoing the 8 screw up was not made by Microsoft. So they copied what everyone was already doing and called it a new OS...yay!
> Oh - I almost forgot...they added multi-desktop. Always thinking of the consumer needs those guys!
Click to expand...

Not really. The Windows 10 start menu is not really a good replacement for the Windows 7 menu. Startisback however is a full featured start menu with all the Win7 features plus more.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chuckt said:


> 50 Open Source Replacements for Windows XP
> 
> A majority of these are Linux but not all.
> 
> 50 Open Source Replacements for Windows XP - Datamation



Great, an OS which cannot run the applications and has a vastly different UI is the "replacement.."

ROFL


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> One of the major problems I faced with Windows XP 64 bit was the lack of drivers for hardware devices. Previously when I ran the 32 bit version of XP, there were drivers for my old Sony Cybershot camera. As soon as I made the move to the 64 bit version, I discovered I could no longer download my pictures to my desktop, and Sony refused to create drivers for the 64 bit version. I had to switch to 64 bits, since my new PC was based on a 64 bit system. When I went to Windows 8, all my problems about missing drivers were resolved. Though Win8's interface took some getting used to, I am happy with it, just the same.



Yep, I hated XP 64.

Those were my main Linux years, when XP sucked ass. Once Vista/7 came out, there really was no reason for Linux anymore. I still keep a copy of Ubuntu in duel boot, but virtually never use it. Sure, some Windows programs run poorly under wine, but most don't run at all. 

I run Windows 7 Ultimate on my desktop, have zero issues with it. I7 4770K @5.04, 16gb 2100 - never have a hint of problem. I run Window 8.1 on my Surface Pro 3 - greatest machine ever built - and have no problem with it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I know their games are hacked on Windows, I got the gist of what I posted from a couple of articles I read about 6 years ago where the big games developers were asked why not, that was their response.  Apparently the old stigma attached to the word "opensource" (a stigma perpetrated by M$ I might add) and a fear they would lose or not make money (no sales and loss due to theft) that most simply hadn't considered it.
> Also the Linux user demographics are changing, the purists are becoming a smaller and smaller cabal as more people like me have been discovering Linux, people who want a plug and play experience without the learning curve being too steep, Zorin, Mint and Ubuntu definitely meet that need.  And we would be willing to pay for programs, games and even Mint or Ubuntu though not a lot for the OSs.......  At least not what M$ charges for their products, maybe something more affordable for most people like a $20 or $25 outlay.
> Heck, even though Linux makes up a small fraction that still equates to millions of users, sounds like a small but untapped market to me.



PC games were dying a decade ago. While Pirates claimed that had nothing to do with it, that people just liked consoles better, the advent of STEAM and the clones turned that around. Today PC games outsell all the consoles combined, it is the biggest game platform available, with Android nipping at it's heals. 

The change was simple, using STEAM as DRM is fairly non-intrusive to the user. I find STEAM to be great, no CD or DVD's, no silly keys, no DRM shit to fuck up my machine - yeah Ubi, I'm talking to you.

Linux will get games through STEAM and Origin, but no one is going to release them in general, they would sell one copy which would find it's way to 500 million machines. But remember that games need horsepower. I spend in the realm of $5-600 for a graphics card every couple of years. The guy running Mint on 200mHz Celeron  isn't going to find a pleasurable experience running AC Blackflag.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know their games are hacked on Windows, I got the gist of what I posted from a couple of articles I read about 6 years ago where the big games developers were asked why not, that was their response.  Apparently the old stigma attached to the word "opensource" (a stigma perpetrated by M$ I might add) and a fear they would lose or not make money (no sales and loss due to theft) that most simply hadn't considered it.
> Also the Linux user demographics are changing, the purists are becoming a smaller and smaller cabal as more people like me have been discovering Linux, people who want a plug and play experience without the learning curve being too steep, Zorin, Mint and Ubuntu definitely meet that need.  And we would be willing to pay for programs, games and even Mint or Ubuntu though not a lot for the OSs.......  At least not what M$ charges for their products, maybe something more affordable for most people like a $20 or $25 outlay.
> Heck, even though Linux makes up a small fraction that still equates to millions of users, sounds like a small but untapped market to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC games were dying a decade ago. While Pirates claimed that had nothing to do with it, that people just liked consoles better, the advent of STEAM and the clones turned that around. Today PC games outsell all the consoles combined, it is the biggest game platform available, with Android nipping at it's heals.
> 
> The change was simple, using STEAM as DRM is fairly non-intrusive to the user. I find STEAM to be great, no CD or DVD's, no silly keys, no DRM shit to fuck up my machine - yeah Ubi, I'm talking to you.
> 
> Linux will get games through STEAM and Origin, but no one is going to release them in general, they would sell one copy which would find it's way to 500 million machines. But remember that games need horsepower. I spend in the realm of $5-600 for a graphics card every couple of years. The guy running Mint on 200mHz Celeron  isn't going to find a pleasurable experience running AC Blackflag.
Click to expand...

The guy running Mint on 200mHz Celeron isn't going to be buying those type of games..........  but you knew that, right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the major problems I faced with Windows XP 64 bit was the lack of drivers for hardware devices. Previously when I ran the 32 bit version of XP, there were drivers for my old Sony Cybershot camera. As soon as I made the move to the 64 bit version, I discovered I could no longer download my pictures to my desktop, and Sony refused to create drivers for the 64 bit version. I had to switch to 64 bits, since my new PC was based on a 64 bit system. When I went to Windows 8, all my problems about missing drivers were resolved. Though Win8's interface took some getting used to, I am happy with it, just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I hated XP 64.
> 
> Those were my main Linux years, when XP sucked ass. Once Vista/7 came out, there really was no reason for Linux anymore. I still keep a copy of Ubuntu in duel boot, but virtually never use it. Sure, some Windows programs run poorly under wine, but most don't run at all.
> 
> I run Windows 7 Ultimate on my desktop, have zero issues with it. I7 4770K @5.04, 16gb 2100 - never have a hint of problem. I run Window 8.1 on my Surface Pro 3 - greatest machine ever built - and have no problem with it.
Click to expand...


Hilarious...thanks for the laugh this morning!
Yeah...Vista was better than XP...
Wine running Windows programs......here we go again...you don't grade an OS by how well it does/does not run applications designed for a different OS through an emulator. 
Surface Pro 3 greatest machine ever built....


----------



## Ringel05

Welp, not replacing XP, obviously but will never move beyond Win 7 after my M$ experience today.  Replaced an old smaller HD with a nice new large HD a month ago, did a fresh load with the legally purchased and activated Win 7 disc I used on the old drive.  Today I get the black screen with Windows 7, Build 1706, This is not a genuine Windows (or something like that).  Tried activating and the damn activation was still spinning a hour later so I closed it out and called tech support.  Explained what I did, gave them the product code and they told me it was an invalid key, I would have to buy a new one......... 
Basically they told me it was pirated, BULL SHIT!!!!!  Told them they just lost another customer.  Looks like M$ just forced me to chose and I'm not choosing M$..........  Maybe I should learn to write high graphics games for Linux........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Welp, not replacing XP, obviously but will never move beyond Win 7 after my M$ experience today.  Replaced an old smaller HD with a nice new large HD a month ago, did a fresh load with the legally purchased and activated Win 7 disc I used on the old drive.  Today I get the black screen with Windows 7, Build 1706, This is not a genuine Windows (or something like that).  Tried activating and the damn activation was still spinning a hour later so I closed it out and called tech support.  Explained what I did, gave them the product code and they told me it was an invalid key, I would have to buy a new one.........
> Basically they told me it was pirated, BULL SHIT!!!!!  Told them they just lost another customer.  Looks like M$ just forced me to chose and I'm not choosing M$..........  Maybe I should learn to write high graphics games for Linux........



I know you know this, but others reading this may not -- 
When you buy a copy of Windows, and you install it, it records info about your motherboard and Harddrive. 
That info is then applied to that product key. It is now invalid on anything else other than that HD on that motherboard. Period. You can call M$, but the internet is loaded with people saying the exact same thing as you - "sorry, we show that as an invalid key". 
M$ doesn't want you to upgrade your computer. They want you to buy a new one, or another copy of Windows. Period. This is why people put a "$" in Micro$oft.
Now it would make much more sense if M$ just recorded info ON THE MOTHERBOARD ONLY. This would let you upgrade HD's, install a slave HD, replace a bad HD - etc. But that would make way too much sense, and the only "sense" M$ understands is "cents". 
But of course it gets worse, M$ has been trying to get software makers to "join in" and if the system does not appear "genuine" - then the software will not install. 
They have successfully partnered with some graphics card makers to also check the validity - look this up on the internet and you will also see plenty of complaints about people not being able to upgrade their graphics card.
Anyone who thinks this is about battling piracy is a sheep. It is not about preventing theft, it is about selling more copies of Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

Well, M$ just lost another customer and the more people they screw over in the name of profit, the more they will eventually lose. 
I have now officially become anti Microsoft all thanks to them.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> A CPU with 64 bit support doesn´t force one to use a 64 Bit Operating System. XP 64 is a rarity end ever was so there may be driver issues. Some Vista/7 drivers work for XP 64, however.
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.



Yes, I could have stayed with the 32 bit system, but since I had 4 gigabytes of DDR2 RAM, the outdated 32 bit software would have only recognized 2.8 gigabytes, hence, I went with the 64 bit software. Hindsight says I should have gone with Windows 7 64 bit, but I didn't want to have to learn a new operating system. I was already quite familiar with XP so why ruin a good thing?


----------



## XPostFacto

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.
Click to expand...


Since I have never used Windows 7, I would have no idea what a Windows 7 environment would look like. I am happy just like it is. I am now used to it. I don't use the Metro tabs and just hit one key and am instantly taken to my desktop.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CPU with 64 bit support doesn´t force one to use a 64 Bit Operating System. XP 64 is a rarity end ever was so there may be driver issues. Some Vista/7 drivers work for XP 64, however.
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I could have stayed with the 32 bit system, but since I had 4 gigabytes of DDR2 RAM, the outdated 32 bit software would have only recognized 2.8 gigabytes, hence, I went with the 64 bit software. Hindsight says I should have gone with Windows 7 64 bit, but I didn't want to have to learn a new operating system. I was already quite familiar with XP so why ruin a good thing?
Click to expand...

XP64 is a nice OS, that´s true. 2.8 GB only? Have you a graphics card with 1GB or more installed?


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have stepped away before finishing your sentence above... I'll help - "_As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use_ by making it like Windows 7 as much as possible.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I have never used Windows 7, I would have no idea what a Windows 7 environment would look like. I am happy just like it is. I am now used to it. I don't use the Metro tabs and just hit one key and am instantly taken to my desktop.
Click to expand...

Metro in Windows 7? And what are Metro tabs?


----------



## XPostFacto

BP, you mentioned that Windows 8 has some add-ons that will make 8 look like 7. Since, I know nothing about 7, that is to what I was replying. This new interface on this site seems to create a lot of confusion as to what post we are responding.


----------



## XPostFacto

Bleipriester said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CPU with 64 bit support doesn´t force one to use a 64 Bit Operating System. XP 64 is a rarity end ever was so there may be driver issues. Some Vista/7 drivers work for XP 64, however.
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I could have stayed with the 32 bit system, but since I had 4 gigabytes of DDR2 RAM, the outdated 32 bit software would have only recognized 2.8 gigabytes, hence, I went with the 64 bit software. Hindsight says I should have gone with Windows 7 64 bit, but I didn't want to have to learn a new operating system. I was already quite familiar with XP so why ruin a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XP64 is a nice OS, that´s true. 2.8 GB only? Have you a graphics card with 1GB or more installed?
Click to expand...


You evidently don't know about the incompatibility between 64 bit hardware and 32 bit operating systems. Now, it would appear that everyone has embraced the 64 bit hardware as well as 64 bit operating systems. Granted, 64 bit hardware will work with a 32 bit operating system, but if you have 8 gigs of RAM, 32 bits will only see 2.8 gigabytes of RAM, and that's not Video Ram. FYI, I have an NVIDIA Geforce 660 with 2 gigs of VRAM. I'm running Windows 8 at 64 bits.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CPU with 64 bit support doesn´t force one to use a 64 Bit Operating System. XP 64 is a rarity end ever was so there may be driver issues. Some Vista/7 drivers work for XP 64, however.
> 
> As for Windows 8, there are some tools available for download in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread, that make Windows 8 far better to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I could have stayed with the 32 bit system, but since I had 4 gigabytes of DDR2 RAM, the outdated 32 bit software would have only recognized 2.8 gigabytes, hence, I went with the 64 bit software. Hindsight says I should have gone with Windows 7 64 bit, but I didn't want to have to learn a new operating system. I was already quite familiar with XP so why ruin a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XP64 is a nice OS, that´s true. 2.8 GB only? Have you a graphics card with 1GB or more installed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You evidently don't know about the incompatibility between 64 bit hardware and 32 bit operating systems. Now, it would appear that everyone has embraced the 64 bit hardware as well as 64 bit operating systems. Granted, 64 bit hardware will work with a 32 bit operating system, but if you have 8 gigs of RAM, 32 bits will only see 2.8 gigabytes of RAM, and that's not Video Ram. FYI, I have an NVIDIA Geforce 660 with 2 gigs of VRAM. I'm running Windows 8 at 64 bits.
Click to expand...

This is not a compatibility issue. 32 Bit CPUs can address up to 4 GB of memory, no matter if it is a MME U80701 or a Pentium IV. That includes the VRam. Other people may have another value than 2.8 GB, depending on their graphics card´s VRam size. A 64 Bit CPU (exact: 32 Bit CPU with AMD 64 Bit support) can address far more.


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> BP, you mentioned that Windows 8 has some add-ons that will make 8 look like 7. Since, I know nothing about 7, that is to what I was replying. This new interface on this site seems to create a lot of confusion as to what post we are responding.


Windows 8 includes nothing like that. Unlike Vista/7 that feature the nice Aero optics, Windows 8 and 10 lack of any blurred transparency except that of the taskbar. I mean this (Windows 7):





However, the developer "Big Muscle" aka "Big Mouth" created a tool that restores Aero Glass for Windows 8.1 (and a different version for Windows 8). It is a really good tool but he includes a watermark on the desktop and a nagscreen that appears regularly. Example, taken from google search:




Aero Glass for Windows 8

That´s not helping! Donationware is begware. If you donate you don´t have any entitlement. Ignore his page...
If you download my tool collection I offered in the Windows 8 Tips and Support thread and install Aero Glass for Win8.1 (Not for Win8, only 8.1), neither the watermark nor the nagscreen will ever appear.
Aero Glass for Win8.1 includes an optional Windows 7 like theme, but if you use another theme, you must uncheck it during the installation.
Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 7 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## XPostFacto

As I remember it, Windows XP 32 bit would not address all 4 gigabyes of RAM. It only recognized 2.8 gigabytes. Now, other software apps such as Windows 7, 8, and Vista in 32 bit format will only address 4 gigabytes. Since I now have 8 gigabytes of RAM and XP 64 bit is no longer supported, it was a good thing that I updated to the 64 bit version of Windows 8. Below is some more information regarding this matter of memory in a 32 bit system vs the 64 bit system. No, this is not concerning video cards, which usually have their own graphics processor and memory.



> 32-bit versions of Windows have low memory limits. The maximum amount of RAM supported by a 32-bit version of Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP is 4 GB. if you have more than 4 GB of memory, you’ll need a 64-bit version of Windows to take advantage of it.



Hardware Upgrade Why Windows Can 8217 t See All Your RAM


----------



## Bleipriester

XPostFacto said:


> As I remember it, Windows XP 32 bit would not address all 4 gigabyes of RAM. It only recognized 2.8 gigabytes. Now, other software apps such as Windows 7, 8, and Vista in 32 bit format will only address 4 gigabytes. Since I now have 8 gigabytes of RAM and XP 64 bit is no longer supported, it was a good thing that I updated to the 64 bit version of Windows 8. Below is some more information regarding this matter of memory in a 32 bit system vs the 64 bit system. No, this is not concerning video cards, which usually have their own graphics processor and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32-bit versions of Windows have low memory limits. The maximum amount of RAM supported by a 32-bit version of Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP is 4 GB. if you have more than 4 GB of memory, you’ll need a 64-bit version of Windows to take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware Upgrade Why Windows Can 8217 t See All Your RAM
Click to expand...

XP x86 can adress 4GB as well as other 32 Bit systems. 
Does 4GB ram limit in 32 bit include video ram - Tested


----------

